# Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland



## King_Sony (1. Mai 2010)

*Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Hallo Comunity,
ich weiß nicht, ob ihr es schon mit bekommen habt, aber wir sollen 20Millarden an Griechenland leihen, die wir wahrscheinlich nie wieder sehen. Also ich finde es nich in Ordnung, weil laut unseren Ministern ist keine Steuersenkung oder Rentenerhöhung drin. Und dann kommt noch dazu, dass es wahrscheinlich keine Lohnsenkung oder sowas geben wird(in Griechenland). Die bekommen mehr Rente ausgezahlt als die meisten Deutschen und dann schon ab dem 60. Lebensjahr. Das geht so nicht. Wenn ihr auch der Meinung seit, spendet doch diesem Professor etwas, damit er vor Gerich ziehen kann:
Professor Dr. Wilhelm Hankel: Es war einmal... der €uro

Denn wenns blöd läuft, bekommen wir kein 300€ mehr, weil wir deren Verschwenderischkeit bezahlt haben. Achja, ich hab nix gegen die Griechen.

LG King Sony


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Hä und was soll der bitte ausrichten gegen den Bundestag und Bundesrat die diese Hilfe beschlossen haben?


----------



## King_Sony (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Das Gericht, kann bei erfolgreicher Klage, etwas dagegen machen. So ähnlich wie mit der Massenvoratsspeicherung, die gekippt wurde. Das nennt sich Gewaltenteilung. Die Frage ist, obs zum Erfolg kommt, aber ohne Klage kein Gericht.
LG King Sony


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, obs zum Erfolg kommt



Genau mein reden, nehmen wir an es klappt meinst du das Geld, was in der Zwischenzeit garantiert schon in Griechenland auf den Kopf gehauen wurde, bekommen wir (der Staat) dann wieder?


----------



## Nucleus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

So viel zum Thema Europäische *Union*... null Solidarität für die Mitgliedsstaaten?


----------



## Icejester (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Nucleus schrieb:


> So viel zum Thema Europäische *Union*... null Solidarität für die Mitgliedsstaaten?



Wie meinst Du das? Meinst Du, Griechenland kein Geld zu leihen wäre unsolidarisch? Falls das so ist, sollte man vielleicht zuerst fragen, wer sich denn unter falschen Angaben in die Gruppe der Euro-Staaten geschlichen hat. Haben Betrüger wirkliche Solidarität verdient?


----------



## Nucleus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Mir ist klar, dass die Griechen null Solidarität mit ihrem Staat haben und es für unnötig halten Steuern zu bezahlen.

Im Focus hatte ich beim Arzt letztens die Möglichkeit einen schönen Artikel darüber zu lesen.

Auch ist mir klar, dass am Staat vorbei geschmiert wird, dass es kracht.
Ebenfalls auf der Hand liegt die Tatsache, dass die griechische Regierung über Jahrzehnte zu wenig unternommen hat um das zu ändern.

Doch wüsste ich spontan nicht wie es ein Staat schaffen sollte sich in die EU einzuschleichen.
Immerhin gibt es Prüfungsverfahren, die Jahre andauern.
So leicht täuscht man die EU nämlich nicht.

Falls doch und Du entsprechend glaubwürdige Quellen hast, die mir unbekannt sind, immer her damit, weil mich das auch interessieren würde.

Andernfalls sehe ich es als solidarische Pflicht der Mitgliedsstaaten an einem in Not geratenen Mitglied unter die Arme zu greifen.
Eine Union darf nämlich nicht nur dann eine Union sein, so lange es allen gut geht.


----------



## Pravasi (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Ärgern kann man sich zwar,aber die Weichen stellen nur noch für die Zukunft. Das heisst,der Zug momentan ist abgefahren und wir stecken leider alle mit drin. So ungerecht sich das auch anfühlen mag:Aufgrund der finanziellen Verstrickungen im Euroraum bedeutet der Fall Griechenlands das auch alle anderen Mitgliederstaaten mit hineingerissen werden! Und Deutschland ganz besonders sogar. Ein "Abstossen" des Problems ist darum überhaupüt nicht möglich. Also darf es so nicht fallen.
Die Frage ist,ob daraus für die Zukunft gelernt wird,oder ob sich die alten Muster doch wieder fortsetzten-wie z.B.es bei der Finanzkriese ja schon passiert ist...


----------



## derP4computer (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Hallo!

Was haben die Griechen denn beim Eintritt in die Gemeinschaft geleistet?
Nichts! Alle Touristen sollen kommen und Geld mitbringen.
Was haben die Griechen während Ihrer Mitlgliedschaft geleistet?
Nichts! Alle Touristen sollen weiterhin ihr Geld bringen.
Was werden die Griechen nach der Milliarden Zahlung leisten?
Nichts? Wasch mich, aber mach mir bitte den Pelz nicht nass.!

Wegen mir muss das g(b)eliebte d...... Urlaubsland nicht erhalten werden, ich fahre lieber in den HARZ!

Und wenn man in einer Gemeinschaft zusammenhält und dem anderen helfen soll, kann man auch Forderungen als helfender stellen.

MfG


----------



## Wendigo (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Deutschland zahlt ja en Löwenanteil. Viele Griechen verstehen das Verhalten Deutschlands nicht wirklich. Allerdings protestieren sie derzeitig gegen die Sparmaßnahmen der eigenen Regierung.
Von Einsehen keine Spur. 

Portugal und Spanien werden wohl die nächsten Kandidaten sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Deutschland zahlt ja en Löwenanteil.



Deutschland ist nunmal der wichtigste Staat in der EU 
(und auch die deutsche Wirtschaft einer der größten Profiteure vom Euro)



> Viele Griechen verstehen das Verhalten Deutschlands nicht wirklich. Allerdings protestieren sie derzeitig gegen die Sparmaßnahmen der eigenen Regierung.
> Von Einsehen keine Spur.



Was gibts da auch einzusehen?
In Deutschland wird auch gegen die Regierung gemeckert, wenn "die" Fehler gemacht haben.

(z.B. sich auf einen Wirtschafstraum einzulassen, von dem man dann abhängig ist, bevor man eine Möglichkeit hat, ihn auch zu kontrollieren und bevor überall vergleichbare Standards herrschen...)



> Portugal und Spanien werden wohl die nächsten Kandidaten sein.



Italien gehts auch nicht sooo gut.
Das ist das Problem mit einem System, dass auf Pump lebt. Lauter Abhängigkeiten, kaum etwas mit Eigenstabilität.


----------



## Icejester (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Falls doch und Du entsprechend glaubwürdige Quellen hast, die mir unbekannt sind, immer her damit, weil mich das auch interessieren würde.



Es war in den letzten Wochen in diversen Zeitungen zu lesen, daß die Griechen für den Beitritt zur Währungsunion ihre Bilanzen in ganz erheblichem Ausmaß frisiert haben. Mit den echten Zahlen hätten die wohl heute noch keinen Euro. Glaubwürdigere Quellen kann ich Dir nicht geben. Wie auch? Soll ich irgendwelche internen Papiere der griechischen Regierung einscannen und hier hochladen?


----------



## herethic (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Wir leben super auf unseren Schulden,genauso wie Japan,USA,Russland etc.

Warum haben die Griechen probleme?


----------



## Wendigo (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Natürlich profitiert D gut von der EU, aber wenn Spanien und Portugal auch ne Finanzspritz benötigen sollte, dann wird das ne Stange Geld als Summe gesehen sein.

Hier mal ein Link zu unseren Schulden

Staatsverschuldung: Schuldenuhr

Zu der Einsicht der Griechen. Wenn dort z.B. Olivenbauern Steuern zahlen, wie sie wollen und danach auch noch protestiert wird, weil dir eigene Regierung da en Riegel vorschiebt, dann ist stimmt da was nicht.

Natürlich liegt es ja nicht nur daran, sondern auch eben an Sparmaßnahmen, aber ohne diese geht das eigene Land vor die Hunde. Da sollte man doch mehr Einsicht haben.


----------



## Nucleus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@Icejester

Ein Link zu einem dieser Berichte würde ja schon genügen


----------



## Raeven (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, dass die Griechen null Solidarität mit ihrem Staat haben und es für unnötig halten Steuern zu bezahlen.
> 
> Im Focus hatte ich beim Arzt letztens die Möglichkeit einen schönen Artikel darüber zu lesen.
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich seh ich das auch so. Geld und Hilfe ja, aber bitte schön auch Reformen und Schuldenabbau in Griechenland. Wahrscheinlich ist Spanien das nächste Land. Da kann sich die EU mal richtig beweisen und unsere Steuergelder bitte sinnvoll ausgeben.


----------



## Razzor (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem mit einem System, dass auf Pump lebt. Lauter Abhängigkeiten, kaum etwas mit Eigenstabilität.



was ist mit Deutschland ??? keine neuverschuldung ???? hab ich was verpasst ????




Nucleus schrieb:


> So viel zum Thema Europäische *Union*... null Solidarität für die Mitgliedsstaaten?



wo bleibt die solidarität für die rentner ????? wir sollen hier sparen damit die anderen das geld bekommen ????haben steuerzahler die über 40 jahre eingezahlt haben nicht das recht auf ihre damals versprochene rente um die letzten jahre noch leben zu können ohne jeden cent dreimal umzudrehn ??? 


wenn griechenland nicht zurückzahlen kann.... wer bezahlt den letztentlich WIR DIE STEUERZAHLER

was ist mit den straßen hier ???? kindergärten und und und ?????


----------



## Nucleus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Auch ohne tausend Fragezeichen hast Du ohne Frage Recht, Razzor.

Nur sind die Staaten in der EU so miteinander verwoben, dass es sich die deutschen Rentner und Kindergärten nicht leisten können, dass Griechenland vor die Hunde geht


----------



## Icejester (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Nucleus schrieb:


> @Icejester
> 
> Ein Link zu einem dieser Berichte würde ja schon genügen



Beitrittsbetrug: Griechenland kommt ungeschoren davon - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft

Griechenland-Betrug: 300 Millionen für Goldman - GeVestor.de

Griechen erschleichen sich Euro - Wirtschaft - Hamburger Abendblatt

EU: Defizit falsch angegeben: Griechenland log beim Euro-Beitritt | RP ONLINE

Beitrittsbetrug: Griechenland kommt ohne Schaden davon - manager-magazin.de

Euro-Krise: So dreist haben die Griechen die EU betrogen - Wirtschaft - Bild.de

Euro-Krise: Die Schummeltricks der Griechen - Staatsverschuldung - FOCUS Online

So schwer ist das doch nicht, wenn ich in fünf Minuten soviele Berichte ergoogeln kann. Hättste das sicher nicht auch selbst geschafft?


----------



## Nucleus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Danke für die Links... 

BTW: Wenn ich etwas behaupte, muss ich es auch nachvollziehbar begründen können und nicht erwarten, dass die anderen mir das a) glauben, bzw. b) selbst nach Bestätigungen suchen.

Das ist das Erste, was man an der Uni lernt


----------



## Razzor (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@Nucleus 
wollte mal nicht sparsam sein 

ich glaube nicht das die rentner begeistert sind auf ihre nullrunde 
aber zu sehen wie milliarden woanderst hingepumpt werden ...............


----------



## Icejester (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Danke für die Links...



Keine Ursache.



> BTW: Wenn ich etwas behaupte, muss ich es auch nachvollziehbar begründen können und nicht erwarten, dass die anderen mir das a) glauben, bzw. b) selbst nach Bestätigungen suchen.
> 
> Das ist das Erste, was man an der Uni lernt



Und wenn man mit der Uni fertig ist, weiß man, daß man viele allgemein bekannte Dinge durchaus als Wissen voraussetzen kann.


----------



## Nucleus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Das ist richtig... ohne mich da herausreden zu wollen, kann ich Dir aber verraten, dass mein Allgemeinwissen in dieser Hinsicht unter etwaigen Umständen und Gegebenheiten leider leiden musste.

Ansonsten bin ich absolut quiztauglich!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Razzor schrieb:


> was ist mit Deutschland ??? keine neuverschuldung ???? hab ich was verpasst ????



Die Einführung der einfachen Satzendzeichen.



> wo bleibt die solidarität für die rentner ????? wir sollen hier sparen damit die anderen das geld bekommen ????haben steuerzahler die über 40 jahre eingezahlt haben nicht das recht auf ihre damals versprochene rente um die letzten jahre noch leben zu können ohne jeden cent dreimal umzudrehn ???



Ich persönlich wäre dafür, die Abwicklung der Atomenergie, Restaurierung der Natur und den Aufbau einer zukunftstauglichen Energie-, Infra- und Wirtschaftsstruktur auf die Rente umzulegen.
Aber was hat das mit Griechenland und den engen wirtschaftlichen Verknüpfungen im Euroraum zu tun?


----------



## DOTL (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Und dann kommt noch dazu, dass es wahrscheinlich keine Lohnsenkung oder sowas geben wird(in Griechenland). Die bekommen mehr Rente ausgezahlt als die meisten Deutschen und dann schon ab dem 60. Lebensjahr. Das geht so nicht.



Inzwischen haben die Griechen einige Reformen realisiert, welche u.a. Steuererhöhungen und Gehaltskürzungen beinhalteten.

In Relation zum letzten Einkommen gesehen ist es tatsächlich so, dass viele Griechen einen höheren prozentualen Rentenanteil erhalten als viele Deutsche. Allerdings bezieht sich die griechische Rentenformel auf den Basislohn, darin sind sämtliche Boni und Sonderbezüge nicht eingerechnet. Das allgemeine Lohnniveau ist relativ gering, was dann durch Boni und Sonderzahlungen ausgeglichen wird. Jenes gibt es in Deutschland kaum bzw. nicht.
Betrachtet man hingegen den reinen Basislohn sowie den prozentualen Anteil der Rente, dann sind die Renten nicht höher als in Deutschland sondern geringer.


----------



## King_Sony (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Ja, aber nach den Reformen sind wieder alle auf der Straße(was auch verständlich ist). Aber wenn ich am verhungern bin wäre ich auch schon über ein Stückbrot Glücklich, ohne mich zu beschweren, dass kein Käse da ist. Und obs denen passt oder nicht, angesichts der Wirtschaftlichenlage müssen sie kürzer treten.

LG King_Sony


----------



## bishop (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

wow selten Deutschland auf einem so hohen Ross gesehen wie in dieser Sache.
Die Bildzeitung hetzt tageintagaus, aber auch andere Medien spielen den besonnenen Vater, der dem kleinen Jungen erklären muss warum die Welt nicht aus Märchenschlössern besteht.

Wir sind in genau der selben Situation, nur sind wir zuletzt dran und es wird keinen mehr geben, der UNS retten kann. Aber daran ändert sich auch nichts, wenn wir Griechenland nicht retten..


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Nucleus schrieb:


> So viel zum Thema Europäische *Union*... null Solidarität für die Mitgliedsstaaten?


 

Gegen Solidarität hab ich ja grundsätzlich nix.... 

Aber hilft uns von denen jemand unsere Staatsschulden zu tilgen?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Mal ein paar Quizfragen (Mehrfachnennungen möglich):

Wer hat die letzten 10 Jahre durch die Stellung als Exportweltmeister am meisten an den Zuständen profitiert?
A: der deutsche Staat?
B: der deutsche Wähler/Steuerzahler/Bürger?
C: unsere Polit- und Wirtschaftselite?

Wer sorgt dafür, dass die Profiteure weiter profitieren, in dem er Regeln aufstellt, Gesetze erlässt, Subventionen verteilt?
A: der deutsche Staat?
B: der deutsche Wähler/Steuerzahler/Bürger?
C: Politiker, Lobbyisten und Vertreter von Wirtschaft und Kapital

Wer trägt die Hauptlast der Staatsschulden (sowohl in GR als auch in D)?
A: der Staat?
B: der Wähler/Steuerzahler/Bürger?
C: Politiker und Wirtschaftseliten?

Wer wird auch an dieser jetzigen Situation profitieren und wer dafür bezahlen?

Damit ist die ganze Diskussion hinfällig. 
Spart euch also euer Gejammer bis ihr selbst an der Reihe seid ....   ... und/oder tut im Rahmen eurer demokratischen Möglichkeiten etwas dagegen!


----------



## Pravasi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Ich frage mich was wohl bei den nächsten Wahlen in Griechenland passiert? Gut möglich das eine Partei an die Macht kommt,die den leuten verspricht die Sparmassnahmen zu beenden. Und dann...?


----------



## EinarN (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Blablablabla.......

Das passiert wen man auf teufel komm raus jedes UNREIFE KORRUPTE land in der EU stopft nur weil der BIG BROTHER aus USA es so "diktiert" . 
Das ist nur der Anfang der TRAUM EU und TRAUM globalisierung.

Wartet ab bis der Rest (Rumänien, Bulgarien, Slowakei, Polen usw.) auch Drauf Geht. 
Dann wird Ihr Die Kohlerra, EU Entstehung, die EURO Einführung wofür ihr so gejubelt habt, Verfluchen aber dann wird es für der Unaufhaltsame Pleite zu Spät Sein.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Quizfragen (Mehrfachnennungen möglich):
> 
> Wer hat die letzten 10 Jahre durch die Stellung als Exportweltmeister am meisten an den Zuständen profitiert?
> A: der deutsche Staat?
> ...


 

Da würde mich doch glatt interessieren was du dagegen tun willst? 

Demokratisch vor allem...^^ Okay außer Piraten wählen kann man nicht viel dagegen machen. Das Schlimme ist ja das der großteil der Bevölkerung das nicht einsieht, das es so nicht weitergehen kann....

Demokratie ist wenn zwei Wölfe und ein Schaf über ihre nächste Mahlzeit abstimmen....


----------



## Nucleus (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



EinarN schrieb:


> Das passiert wen man auf teufel komm raus jedes UNREIFE KORRUPTE land in der EU stopft* nur weil der BIG BROTHER aus USA es so "diktiert" . *



Selten so einen unreifen Schwachsinn gelesen um ehrlich zu sein...


----------



## d00mfreak (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



EinarN schrieb:


> Blablablabla.......
> 
> Das passiert wen man auf teufel komm raus jedes UNREIFE KORRUPTE land in der EU stopft nur weil der BIG BROTHER aus USA es so "diktiert" .
> Das ist nur der Anfang der TRAUM EU und TRAUM globalisierung.



Das liest sich so, als wärst du halb so alt wie der Euro.


Zur Griechenland-Krise und den Reaktionen kann ich nur sagen: "Mit gehangen, mit gefangen". Das langjährige Dasein von Deutschland als Exportweltmeister hat niemanden gestört. Dass ein Leistungsbilanzüberschuss allerdings ein Defizit (aka "die Schulden steigen") in anderen Ländern bedeutet, scheint allerdings niemand zu begreifen, bzw. wird es gerne in Kauf genommen.

Und bezgl. den Fragenkatalog auf der vorherigen Seite: schön zusammengefasst. Allerdings muss man auch hierzu sagen, dass ebenso wie in Deutschland die wirtschaftliche und politische Elite profitiert hat, es in Griechenland die politische und wirtschaftliche Elite war, die den Staat in die Misere gebracht hat. Deshalb finde ich die momentane allgemeine Verunglimpfung der Griechen als Betrüger ect. nicht in Ordnung. Die konnten dagegen vermutlich genauso viel tun, wie atm der durchschnittliche deutsche Bürger, der die Zahlungen an Griechenland verhindern will.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Da würde mich doch glatt interessieren was du dagegen tun willst?
> 
> Demokratisch vor allem...^^ Okay außer Piraten wählen kann man nicht viel dagegen machen. Das Schlimme ist ja das der großteil der Bevölkerung das nicht einsieht, das es so nicht weitergehen kann....
> 
> Demokratie ist wenn zwei Wölfe und ein Schaf über ihre nächste Mahlzeit abstimmen....


 
Wählen ist schon mal ein guter Ansatz. Von mir aus auch die Piraten. 

Dein Demokratieverständnis ist allerdings nicht allzu ausgeprägt, wenn dir als Leitidee nur der pauschale Tiervergleich einfällt. Woran liegt es denn, dass es so weit kommen konnte?

Eine Demokratie ist das, was wir daraus machen und/oder machen lassen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Zum Glück für unsere Einheitspartei-Politiker hat sich diese Sichtweise des "nicht-ändern-könnens" in weiten Teilen der faul gewordenen Bevölkerung durchgesetzt. Wir haben kein Recht auf Generalstreik (also die Sache, die in unserem System wirklich "weh tut"), das Demonstrationsrecht wird massivst eingeschränkt, wenn man (wie in Heiligendamm) Demonstrationen in der Pampa und außerhalb der Sicht der Verantwortlichen ausführen muss und noch dazu Verfassungsbruch begangen wird, indem die Bundeswehr (bewaffnet/mit Kriegseinsatzgerät) im Inneren zu Überwachungs- und Repressionszwecken eingesetzt wird. Und nein, so etwas gab es nicht mal in den letzten Zuckungen der "sterbenden" DDR. Die kasernierten Kräfte der Polizei (Schocktruppen des MfS) blieben in den Kasernen, die Armee blieb in den Kasernen, die paramilitärischen Kampfgruppen gingen weiter in den Betrieben ihrer Arbeit nach und nur die für Straßenschlachten schlecht ausgerüsteten Bereitschafts-Hundertschaften durften "Hecken" (Absperrketten) bilden. Und da ging es den Machthabern um ihre nackte politische Existenz.

Wir haben also nur noch das Recht mit unserer Stimme der Politik eine allgemeine Richtung vorzugeben um diese Missstände abzuschaffen. Und wie viele Menschen nutzen dieses Recht noch? Wie viele Menschen gehen denn heute noch *für* *etwas* auf die Straße, statt nur *gegen alles* mögliche im Stillen zu meckern!

Irgendwann haben wir dann nur noch als Kunde das Recht zu entscheiden wo ich überteuert einkaufe. Der Demokrat als Kunde? Konsum als demokratisches Selbstverständnis?


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wählen ist schon mal ein guter Ansatz. Von mir aus auch die Piraten.
> 
> Dein Demokratieverständnis ist allerdings nicht allzu ausgeprägt, wenn dir als Leitidee nur der pauschale Tiervergleich einfällt. Woran liegt es denn, dass es so weit kommen konnte?
> 
> ...


 

Ich bin sicherlich keiner der nur meckert. Und wenn ich mecker, dann schon gar nicht still...
Immerhin kann ich mich zu den Personen zählen die zwar meckern, aber auch wählen geht und versuchen dadurch was zu ändern.

Aber du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet...



> Da würde mich doch glatt interessieren was du dagegen tun willst?


----------



## ole88 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

ich bin dafür das sie keine staatshilfen bekommen als nächstes is dan spanien dran das wir zahlen dürfen und so weiter und so weiter, ne sry aber sonst gehts noch. die sollen selbst schaun wie se wieder hochkommen


----------



## King_Sony (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was wohl bei den nächsten Wahlen in Griechenland passiert? Gut möglich das eine Partei an die Macht kommt,die den leuten verspricht die Sparmassnahmen zu beenden. Und dann...?


Genau, euch möcht ich sehen, wenn euch in 30-40 Jahren die Rente gekürz wird weil den Griechen das Geld ausgeht.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Genau, euch möcht ich sehen, wenn euch in 30-40 Jahren die Rente gekürz wird weil den Griechen das Geld ausgeht.


 
Und dich möcht ich sehen, wenn durch die Neuverschuldung die Steuern wiedermal erhöht werden....


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Aber du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet...


 
Hab ich wohl - nur vllt. nicht so offensichtlich, jedoch im Kontext erkenntlich. Aber nochmal:
Indem ich meine Rechte als Staatsbürger annehme und praktiziere. Dazu gehören speziell das Recht zur freien Meinungsäußerung, das Demonstrationsrecht, das Wahlrecht, das Petitionsrecht, das Recht zu zivilem Ungehorsam, etc.pp. 


Mit den faulen Meckersäcken warst du auch nicht speziell angesprochen, sondern vielmehr der Teil der Bevölkerung der nicht muckt, nicht wählt und am Stammtisch die Klappe ganz weit aufreist, dass unter Adolf alles besser war.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Hab ich wohl - nur vllt. nicht so offensichtlich, jedoch im Kontext erkenntlich. Aber nochmal:
> Indem ich meine Rechte als Staatsbürger annehme und praktiziere. Dazu gehören speziell das Recht zur freien Meinungsäußerung, das Demonstrationsrecht, das Wahlrecht, das Petitionsrecht, das Recht zu zivilem Ungehorsam, etc.pp.
> 
> 
> Mit den faulen Meckersäcken warst du auch nicht speziell angesprochen, sondern vielmehr der Teil der Bevölkerung der nicht muckt, nicht wählt und am Stammtisch die Klappe ganz weit aufreist, dass unter Adolf alles besser war.


 

Hab ich wohl überlesen.... Sry...

Das Problem was ich an der Sache sehe ist: "Wie bekommt man die Bevölkerung aus ihren Häusern?" Irgendwann müssen die doch kapieren das des was hier abläuft nie und nimmer richtig ist....


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hab ich wohl überlesen.... Sry...
> 
> Das Problem was ich an der Sache sehe ist: "Wie bekommt man die Bevölkerung aus ihren Häusern?" Irgendwann müssen die doch kapieren das des was hier abläuft nie und nimmer richtig ist....


 
Die kommen schon, es muss nur erst richtig weh tun. Spätestens, wenn sich das Solidarprinzip in Luft auflöst, weil der Staat keine Kohle mehr hat, haben wir die ersten handfesten Unruhen (Parallelen zu GR erkannt?).
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich wünsche mir das nicht. Viel lieber wäre mir, wenn die Politik ihrem eigentlichem Auftrag nachkommen würde und bereits vorher gegensteuert. Momentan lässt man sich jedoch noch mit dem Strom treiben und lacht im sicheren Boot die ganzen Nichtschwimmer im reißenden Strom aus. 
In ca. 50 Metern heißt es aber: Wasserfall voraus!


----------



## King_Sony (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

120 000 000 000 so viel bekommen die Griechen von der EU. Ok, es soll auch Reformen geben, aber ich denke das ist das gleiche, wie mit Schülern Hausaufgabenverträge abschließen. Sieht auf dem Papier schön aus, aber....

Naja ich wil keinem was unterstellen, vielleicht war es ja keine so große Fehlentscheidung, we´ll see 

Aber eine Steuererhöhung oder ähnliches kann sich die Regierung sonst wo hinschieben.

LG King Sony


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Die kommen schon, es muss nur erst richtig weh tun. Spätestens, wenn sich das Solidarprinzip in Luft auflöst, weil der Staat keine Kohle mehr hat, haben wir die ersten handfesten Unruhen (Parallelen zu GR erkannt?).



Das Problem ist halt, dass es schon lange zu spät ist, wenn es "richtig weh tut", weil man in unserer Schuldenbasierten Welt sehr lange alle Folgen auf "morgen" verschieben kann. Und wenn das irgendwann tatsächlich nicht mehr geht, dann bricht nicht nur das Solidarprinzip zusammen - sondern absolut alles.


----------



## Löschzwerg (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Griechenland raus aus der EU und eine Währungsreform d.h. bei Null anfangen, wäre meiner Meinung nach das Beste für uns alle bzw. für die EU.

Die 120 Milliarden sieht die EU nie wieder... was haben die Griechen denn bis jetzt wirtschaftlich auf die Beine gebracht? Mir fällt dazu irgendwie nix ein


----------



## EinarN (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Selten so einen unreifen Schwachsinn gelesen um ehrlich zu sein...


Ja ?
SCHWACHSINN ist die Tatsache das du NULL AHNUNG hast was da Abgeht.

Hättest du den NATO SUMMIT im Sommer 2008 in Bukarest Verfolgt LIVE und nicht nur die NULL NACHRICHTEN aus Deutschland mit der Magere Info zur Bush vs. Putin Ecla, wurdest du nicht das schreiben was du Schreibst.

TRAURIGERWEISE, die Politischen Infos kommen hier in deutschland nur als BREACKING NEWS rüber und das sehr mager. die Realität ist ganz wo Anders.

Fählt es dir nicht auf das Fast alle Ländern aus den ehemaligen Warschauer Pakt, die ehemaligen Feinde auf teufel komm raus in der EU Herein Gestopft wurden in Record Zeit?
Länder was Unreif sind, Korrupte regierungen u. Pleite?

Zu Erst wurden alle in der NATO Gestopft und zum Schluss in der EU auf UNSERE KOSTEN nur weil der Amerikaner am Roten Platz Parken will.

Warum es fast zum Ekla gekommen ist in Bukarest? Kann ich dir auch sagen. busch wollte SCHNELSTMÖGLICH Ukraina in der EU haben weil die Angeblich so Gute Nato Partner sind. Wie putin das hörte ist er in Bukarest angetanzt UNEINGELADEN und es hat nicht fiel Gefählt das es zum Ekla kommt. putin sagte den Busch beim dinner einfach klar und deutlich:

-* DAS REICHT ! DU SPUKST MIR IN DER SUPPE ! FINGER WEG VON UKRAINA !*

Das was Ich hier DEUTSCH UND GROß Geschrieben habe ist die 1:1 Übersetzung von der Rumänische Ubersetzung während der LIVE ÜBERTRAGUNG beim Rumänischen TV Sender Antena 1. 

Letztendlich hatte Merkell u. Sarkosy was am Gleichen Tisch Sassen mit putin und bush die Situation Gerettet und den Busch sagte das Deutschland und auch Frangreich KEIN GELD MEHR HAT um auch Ukraina zu Finanzieren, der EU Betrit währe Noch Verfrühter alls der Beitritt Rumänien und bulgarien, warum er so ungeduldig ist und er soll das mit Herr Putin Besprechen. Die Antwort von Bush war:
- OK. Ich werde mir das Überlegen! Wobei putin antwortete: Da ist nichts zu Überlegen. Die EU hat ihre Grenzen Erreicht. Währe im Interesse von Europa wen sie es nicht zu Weit Treiben. Anschliesend Stand Putin auf und ging.

Wen du das Gesehen Hättest wie Ich - LIVE ÜBERTRAGUNG - wurdest du es sehr schnell meken von wo der wind wäht und welcher scheiss hier eigentlich Angeht auf unsere kosten.

Nicht nur das Korrupte Grichenland hat in der EU nichts Verloren sonder der Gesammte Ehemalige Ostblock.



King_Sony schrieb:


> 120 000 000 000 so viel bekommen die Griechen von der EU. Ok, es soll auch Reformen geben, aber ich denke das ist das gleiche, wie mit Schülern Hausaufgabenverträge abschließen. Sieht auf dem Papier schön aus, aber....
> 
> Naja ich wil keinem was unterstellen, vielleicht war es ja keine so große Fehlentscheidung, we´ll see
> 
> ...


und Die Grichen Schalten Auf Stur und wollen davon nichts Hören. Die Realität sieht dort GENAU WIE IN RUMÄNIEN Genau wie anders aus. Die Reformen dort findet stat nur auf den Papier und wir Hier können Blechen. Steuersenkungen ADIEU. Dabei wirst du es in Kurze Erleben (WIR ALLE) wie die Spritpreise Explodieren, Steuern Steigen und möglichwerweise auch eine MwSt Erhöhung nicht Ausgeschlossen ist und dagegen kannste nichts machen.

Der BIG BROTHER Diktiert was Sache ist da Hier schon Lange die Angeblichen ANTITHERROR Rakete Stehen genau wie auf der Gesammte Schwarzmehr küste und der Dreck muss eben Finantiert werden und da heist es MAUL HALTEN UND BLECHEN.


----------



## Nucleus (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Um mal kurz zu resümieren was Du da von Dir gibst:

Die deutsche Presse spiegelt nicht die Wahrheit wider, aber die rumänische?
Warum?

Und hast Du schon einmal von der konstruierten Realität der Medien gehört?
Die bezieht sich nämlich auf alle Medien...

Interessant in diesem Sinne ist auch der Radikale Konstruktivismus.


----------



## EinarN (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Um mal kurz zu resümieren was Du da von Dir gibst:
> 
> Die deutsche Presse spiegelt nicht die Wahrheit wider, aber die rumänische?
> Warum?



Frag mal die Deutschen Medien und nicht mich. Die Deutschen Medien sind nicht die "Crem De'La Crem" des Nachrichte Perfektionismus und die rest der Welt sind Stroh Doof.
Es gibt ausnahmsweise auch nationen was für Politik Interesiert sind und nicht nur für DSDS auf Live Übertragungen ebene.

Hier handelt es sich um eine Live Übertragung und nicht um zusammen gefasste Breacking News. Hätte der Nato Summit in Berlin Stat gefunden, hätten Möglicherweise auch die Deutschen darüber so wie die Rumäner berichtet.

Während der Nato Summit da unten stat Fand wurde darüber nichts Berichtet. Weder bei N 24, weder bei Phoenix, weder nioch bei N-TV. Letztendlich wie der putin Vorfahl zur stande kam wurde kurz darüber bei ZDF Berichtet in ein 15 sekunden text.

In allgemein wen man über EU Diskutiert wo es sich um "X" Länder Handelt sollte man ein wenig über den Tellerrand Kucken und sich informationen Nehmen auch von Andere Quellen und nicht nur die aus den eigenen land.

PS:

Das "was ich von mir gebe" stamt aus eine Ungefälschte LIVE ÜBERTRAGUNG und mehr realität geht nicht egal ob es dir past oder nicht.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@ ruyven: Das Solidarprinzip ist aber das Erste, was den Bach runter geht und damit ein guter Indikator. Meiner Ansicht nach sind wir bei ca. 5 bis 3 vor 12. Vielleicht können wir es aber auch noch ein klein wenig ziehen.
Ich lege mich da ungern fest, denn so manches Mal kam schon eine kleine Rettung durch einen leichten Systemschwenk.

@:


EinarN schrieb:


> ...


 
Sorry .... echt! 

Ich kann von deinen Statements immer nur die ersten Zeilen lesen, dann tut mir das sowohl körperlich als auch seelisch weh. Körperlich, weil ich Augenkrebs bekomme und mir die Omme platzt, da mein Echtzeitübersetzungsproggi eine Synapsenüberlastung verursacht.

Seelisch, weil du Dinge von dir gibst, die manchmal einfach nur Banane und wieder andermal absolut realitätsfremd sind...

Nur ein paar Bsp. aus deinem letzten Post: "ausnahmsweise" und "Perfektionismus" bekommst du richtig gut hin. Wörter, bei denen man sich schon mal vertippen kann ... ebenso wie "Informationen" und "ungefälschte", gerade weil ungefälscht durch den in ihrer Sprache nicht oders ganz anders gebräuchlichen Umlaut auch für Exrumänen ein absolutes Hinderniss darstellt. Du wendest sie aber immer richtig an - im Gegensatz zur Groß-/Kleinschreibung. Komisch für jemanden, der sich auf sein schlechtes Deutsch beruft und solche Sätze von sich gibt:



> Wen du das Gesehen Hättest wie Ich - LIVE ÜBERTRAGUNG - wurdest du es sehr schnell meken von wo der wind wäht und welcher scheiss hier eigentlich Angeht auf unsere kosten.


 
Ich habe lange überlegt und nochmal andere Texte von dir unter dem Gesichtspunkt betrachtet, dass du vllt. nicht das bist, was du vorgibst zu sein. Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, allerdings haben deine Statements ganz starken Trollcharakter. Ich setz dich erst mal auf meine Ignore-List.

Falls ich dir damit Unrecht tue, bitte ich schon mal um Entschuldigung. Aber mir liegt meine Gesundheit und mein Verstand am Herzen und beides gefährdest du latent mit deinen Kommentaren.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> @ ruyven: Das Solidarprinzip ist aber das Erste, was den Bach runter geht und damit ein guter Indikator. Meiner Ansicht nach sind wir bei ca. 5 bis 3 vor 12. Vielleicht können wir es aber auch noch ein klein wenig ziehen.
> Ich lege mich da ungern fest, denn so manches Mal kam schon eine kleine Rettung durch einen leichten Systemschwenk.
> 
> @:
> ...


 


Hier gehts wieder ab... 



> Wen du das Gesehen Hättest wie Ich - LIVE ÜBERTRAGUNG - wurdest du es sehr schnell meken von wo der wind wäht und welcher scheiss hier eigentlich Angeht auf unsere kosten.


 
Gibts davon ein Video? Würde ich gerne selber sehen....


----------



## EinarN (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@ Fanator-II-70

Schön ! Es verpflichtet dich auch keiner meine beiträge zu Lesen und wen du auch noch was anderes ausser rechtschreib- norglerei auf lager kast, kanste mich ansprechen.

PS:

Schuldigung das Ich an den Deutschen Perfektioismus Ego u. Nationalstoltz kratze aber was beim Nato Summit da unten Abging ist nun mal die Traurige Realität was die EU Betrifft egal ob es jemanden passt oder nicht.
Das die Deutschen Medien jede menge infos Verschweigern und hier eine Perfeckte Heile Welt Vorgegaukelt wird, ist nicht mein Problem.

Währe das nicht so, wurde Rumänien zum Jetzigen zeitpunkt nicht regelrecht Überflutet sein mit USA NATO TROUPS entlang der Schwarzmehr- küste, hier die USA NATO BASE's wie die pilze aus den Boden Schiesen.

Wer mir nicht glaubt soll mal da runter fahren in urlaub und sich mit den Eigenen augen Selber Überzeugen.

Zurück kommend zum Thema:
- EU wird uns noch Teuer zu Stehen kommen. Griechenland ist nur der Anfang.


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Auch ohne tausend Fragezeichen hast Du ohne Frage Recht, Razzor.
> 
> Nur sind die Staaten in der EU so miteinander verwoben, dass es sich die deutschen Rentner und Kindergärten nicht leisten können, dass Griechenland vor die Hunde geht



Klar können wir uns das leisten, wenn Griechenland vor die Hunde geht 

Ihre Wirtschaftsleistung ist so gering, dass es kaum jemand großartig stören würde, wenn GR einen Staatsbankrott hätte.

Und ob wir jetzt den Griechen Milliarden kredite geben, die wir nicht zurückgezahlt bekommen oder unsere banken mit dem Geld unterstützen, welche Gr Geld geliehen haben kommt aufs selbe raus.....
Mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass Gr wohl noch mehr und mehr Geld brauchen wird..... bei dem Reformwillen den die an den Tag legen 

Meiner Meinung nach hat keiner eine Hilfe verdient, der nur mit Betrügerrei in die EU gekommen ist, um selbst einen Vorteil daraus zu ziehen, aber nur zur Last für die anderen EU Staaten wird...

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Nucleus (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Und was ist mit dem tollen Beispiel Irland?

Die waren die Schuldenkönige der EU, und sind nun Vorzeige-Wirtschaftsland und in der Lage Griechenland zu helfen.

Nur weil jemand droht zu ertrinken, bedeutet das nicht, dass man rechtfertigen kann ihn ertrinken zu lassen, oder?
Nein, ich bin kein Grieche, weiß aber, wie wichtig es sein kann, anderen das Schwimmen beizubringen.


----------



## Löschzwerg (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Stimme ich dir zu, nur die EU kann irgendwie selber noch nicht schwimmen bzw. droht durch Erschöpfung zu ertrinken...

Die EU ist zu früh zu groß geworden, irgendwie klar wenn man jetzt Probleme bekommt.


----------



## hyperionical (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Da das ganze Finanzsystem aufgrund seiner simplen logischen Fehler nicht funktionieren kann ist es völlig irrelevant ob wir oder sonstwer "helfen" oder nicht - ergo !


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem tollen Beispiel Irland?



Was soll mit Irland sein, ich kann mich nicht errinnern gelesen zu haben, dass die ihre bilanzen gefälscht haben.....




Nucleus schrieb:


> Die waren die Schuldenkönige der EU, und sind nun Vorzeige-Wirtschaftsland und in der Lage Griechenland zu helfen.



Das sie die Schuldenkönige der EU waren hat doch nichts zu bedeuten, sie haben mit dem Geld ihre Wirtschaft richtig aufgebaut und wichtige Schritte dagegen unternommen.
Nur wo hat das Griechenland gemacht? richtig nirgends....
Spanien und Portugal sollen ja auch Geld nach Griechenland überweisen und haben selbst keins, findest du das richtig?
Man stopft damit an der einen Stelle Löcher und macht dafür woanderst neue auf...




Nucleus schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand droht zu ertrinken, bedeutet das nicht, dass man rechtfertigen kann ihn ertrinken zu lassen, oder?
> Nein, ich bin kein Grieche, weiß aber, wie wichtig es sein kann, anderen das Schwimmen beizubringen.



Man sollte sich nicht auf der Nase herumtanzen lassen und genau das macht Griechenland mit der EU.
Wenn du ihnen helfen magst bitte, aber damit schaufelst du dir dein eigenes Grab!

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## d00mfreak (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat keiner eine Hilfe verdient, der nur mit Betrügerrei in die EU gekommen ist, um selbst einen Vorteil daraus zu ziehen, aber nur zur Last für die anderen EU Staaten wird...



Klar, lass die griechische Bevölkerung bluten, weil ihre Regierung Bilanzfäschung betrieben hat...


----------



## Löschzwerg (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Die Bevölkerung blutet für ihre gewählte Regierung und deren bzw. ihrer eigenen Uneinsichtigkeit. Da liegt das Problem doch nicht bei uns 

Mal abgesehen davon brauchen wir niemandem helfen wenn wir bald selber bis zum Hals in der Sch***e stecken werden...

Hilfe ja, aber nur wenn der nötige Wille und Rückleistung dafür da sind.


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Klar, lass die griechische Bevölkerung bluten, weil ihre Regierung Bilanzfäschung betrieben hat...



Ganz unschuldig sind die Leute in Griechenland auch nicht, ich sag nur Korruption  

Außerdem sollte man auch in der Lage sein, Probleme selbst zu lösen 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## d00mfreak (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Die Bevölkerung blutet für ihre gewählte Regierung und deren bzw. ihrer eigenen Uneinsichtigkeit. Da liegt das Problem doch nicht bei uns



Und die Deutschen bluten für ihre Regierung, welche beschlossen hat, den Griechen zu helfen. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## King_Sony (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@Bärenmarke: Ich teile deine Meinung eig. zu 100%
@d00mfreak: Das hast du recht. Traurig aber wahr. Da sollte sich eig. auch Mal was ändern.


----------



## Löschzwerg (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@d00mfreak: Traurig wie wir uns das gefallen lassen...


----------



## axel25 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Keine Ahnung ob ihr das kapiert, aber mit diesen Hilfszahlungen geht es darum, die EU zu retten, defacto also unseren eigenen Hintern! 
Denn wenn der Euro instabil wird, wird ,fürchte ich, ganz Europa instabil werden.
Von daher solltet ihr euch nicht aufregen, sondern euch drüber freuen, immerhin wird damit auch euer Hintern gerettet!


----------



## EinarN (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



axel25 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob ihr das kapiert, aber mit diesen Hilfszahlungen geht es darum, die EU zu retten, defacto also unseren eigenen Hintern!


Ja ?

1 - Hätten die nicht jedes Korrupte land auf teufell kom raus in der EU Gestopft, hätten wir nicht das Problem
2 - Hätten die Griechenland genauer geprüft, hätten die rechzeitig gesehen das die (laut letzten infos) Sämtliche EU Beitrit Auflagen GEFÄLSCHT HABEN und das ist *Betrug* !
3 - Um Unseren Hintern zu Retten müste man diesen Grichischen Betrügern was die EU Beitritt auflagen gefälscht haben, einfach im Hintern Treten, RAUS AUS DER EU und ist gut und nicht miliarden im hintern schieben.


----------



## Nucleus (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Nur gut, dass in den Führungsetagen der EU keine Menschen sitzen, die nur Extreme, also schwarz und weiß, sehen, wie Du...


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Wieso? Ich sehe das wie EinarN. Wen einer so hinterrücks beschei**t, sollte er fliegen. 

Mal davon abgesehen, das die Griechen fröhlich weiterstreiken und nichtmal einsehen, das sie sparen müssen, wird es in einem Jahr wieder so aussehen. 

Sollen wir dann wieder zahlen? Ich fürchte ja. 

Solange die Leute dort nicht kapieren, das man nicht wie Krösus leben kann, solange gibt es genug Dumme, die ihnen das Geld nachtragen werden, bis alles implodiert.


----------



## Nucleus (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Und wie steht die EU dann vor dem Nicht-EU-Ausland da?

Jeder ist willkommen, selbst wenn er uns bescheißt, aber wenns brennt, schmeißen wir denjenigen eben doch raus?
Bekannt war die Bescheißerei nämlich ja wohl schon bevor die aktuelle Situation aufkam...


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Und wie steht die EU dann vor dem Nicht-EU-Ausland da?



Ja wie soll die EU den dastehen?
Gut, sie würde Rückgrad zeigen und deutliche Signale senden, dass man sie eben nicht verarschen und ausnützen kann
Und so sollte das auch sein!
Den Durchsetzungsvermögen und Stärke braucht die EU und nichts anderes...
Den die Milliardenhilfen schwächen den Euroraum nur nachhaltig und schaden dem Durchsetzungsvermögen der EU... 
Willst du sowas?
Scheinbar schaufelst du gerne dein eigenes Grab junge 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Nucleus (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Nein, die EU würde dastehen wie der letzte Idiot *und* unsolidarisch mit den Mitgliedern - das ist ja der springende Punkt.

Dass die EU verarscht wurde ist mittlerweile hinlänglich bekannt.
Aber bisher hat sie Größe gezeigt und der Welt präsentiert, dass sie die Konsequenzen händeln kann.

Die Griechen jetzt rauszuschmeißen, wäre das absolut falsche Signal in die Welt.


----------



## Bärenmarke (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Nein, die EU würde dastehen wie der letzte Idiot *und* unsolidarisch mit den Mitgliedern - das ist ja der springende Punkt.
> 
> Dass die EU verarscht wurde ist mittlerweile hinlänglich bekannt.
> Aber bisher hat sie Größe gezeigt und der Welt präsentiert, dass sie die Konsequenzen händeln kann.
> ...



Du hast es wohl immer noch nicht kapiert 

Wenn Griechenland mit so vielen Milliarden geholfen wird, steht auch bald das nächste Land mit ausgestreckten Armen da (Italien, spanien, Portugal...) 

Und wer soll das bitteschön bezahlen?

Geht nicht richtig und dann hast du die netten Dinge wie Infaltion usw. weil die EU solidarisch war und Betrügern geholfen hat.... ganz großes Kino wirklich

Hast du überhaupt ne Ahnung von was du schreibst?

Und bevor ichs vergess, die EU steht eher als Idiot da, wenn sie den Griechen Milliarden um Milliarden in den Arsch pumpen...

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Nucleus (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Bleib mal lieber unpersönlich, mein Lieber, oder führ' mich vorher zum essen aus, ehe Du mich anmachst.

Wenn Du Recht hättest, gäbe es keinerlei Daseinsberechtigung für die gesamte Europäische Union.

Also erst denken, und dann schreiben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



EinarN schrieb:


> Ja ?
> SCHWACHSINN ist die Tatsache das du NULL AHNUNG hast was da Abgeht.....



Um es kurz zu machen:
Deine Formulierungen sind bekanntermaßen schlimm genug. Wenn du es in Zukunft nicht wenigstens hinbekommst, dass Beleidigungen von anderen Diskussionsteilnehmern zu unterlassen und beim Thema zu bleiben (nur so als Hinweis: Griechenland ist seit 1981 EU-Mitglied, mit Ost-Erweiterung oder Gipfeln von 2008 hat das rein gar nichts zu tun), werde ich einschreiten.




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> @ ruyven: Das Solidarprinzip ist aber das Erste, was den Bach runter geht und damit ein guter Indikator. Meiner Ansicht nach sind wir bei ca. 5 bis 3 vor 12. Vielleicht können wir es aber auch noch ein klein wenig ziehen.
> Ich lege mich da ungern fest, denn so manches Mal kam schon eine kleine Rettung durch einen leichten Systemschwenk.



Unter einer Rettung verstehe ich die Behebung von Problemen, nicht die Verlagerung von Konsequenzen in die Zukunft.
Imho ist es für eine verträgliche Lösung Viertel Eins, aber solange man weiter fleißig Kredite reinbuttert kann man die Konsequenzen noch ein bißchen hin halten.




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Klar können wir uns das leisten, wenn Griechenland vor die Hunde geht
> 
> Ihre Wirtschaftsleistung ist so gering, dass es kaum jemand großartig stören würde, wenn GR einen Staatsbankrott hätte.



Ich möchte daran erinnern, was für Auswirkungen es hat, wenn in den USA ein paar Immobilienbesitzer ihre Kredite nicht zurückzahlen können. Da glaubst du ernsthaft, es wäre unproblematisch, wenn ein ganzer Staat, mit dem wir uns Währungs-, Wirtschafts-, Arbeits- und Zollraum teilen, draufgeht?


----------



## Icejester (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da glaubst du ernsthaft, es wäre unproblematisch, wenn ein ganzer Staat, mit dem wir uns Währungs-, Wirtschafts-, Arbeits- und Zollraum teilen, draufgeht?



Das Problem ist eigentlich nur der Währungsraum. Wenn die Griechen noch die Drachme hätten, könnten sie ihre Probleme zumindest lindern, wenn sie ihre Währung einfach abwerten würden. Das brächte ihnen zwar eine Inflation, aber ob sie jetzt sparen müssen, weil sie sich nichts leisten können, oder ob sie durch staatlichen Zwang in Form von Renten- und Gehaltskürzungen sparen müssen, ist eigentlich irrelevant. Die erstere Variante wäre nur wahrscheinlich innenpolitisch leichter durchsetzbar. Gleichzeitig würde sie die Exportleistung im europäischen Wirtschaftsraum steigern können, weil griechische Güter und Dienstleistungen billiger würden. Auch würde Greichenland als touristisches Ziel durch niedrige Preise wieder an Attraktivität gewinnen. Das würde insgesamt zu einer sinnvollen Belebung der griechischen Wirtschaft führen.

Wenn wir jetzt nur Geld reinbuttern, wird das wahrscheinlich die anderen Faktoren kaum ändern, die aber letztlich zur jetzigen Misere geführt haben. Das erinnert so ein bißchen an den Aufbau Ost, der ja einem ähnlichen Prinzip gefolgt ist und leider auch relativ ineffizient war.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Warum kann man sich die Kredite für Griechenland nicht sinnvoll aufteilen? So wenig Staaten sind wir in der EU auch wieder nicht! Wieso trägt Deutschland den Löwenanteil? Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit: "Wir müssen eine Schuld begleichen". Nach über 50 Jahren reichts irgendwann.... 

Mitgliedstaaten der Europäischen Union ? Wikipedia


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eigentlich nur der Währungsraum......


 

Das Problem ist ein anderes und zwar strukturelle (was uns selbst in nächster Zeit ebenso treffen wird).
Also zum Einlesen mal was profundes:

Der Spiegelfechter Blog Archive  Schock-Strategie für Griechenland

Speziell der Abschnitt "Griechenland unter der Lupe" sollte durchaus zum Nachdenken anregen. Mir fast noch wichtiger sind jedoch die reformierbaren Bereiche und was besserem Wissen zum Trotz im Gegenzug tatsächlich reformiert wird. 
Warum sollte man auch bereits begangene Fehler nicht ruhig noch mehrmals wiederholen....


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Nett zusammengefasst...

Griechische Finanzkrise 2010 ? Wikipedia


----------



## Bärenmarke (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Wenn Du Recht hättest, gäbe es keinerlei Daseinsberechtigung für die gesamte Europäische Union.



Passt absolut nicht zu dem was ich gesagt habe, aber was solls.
Warum sollte die Europäische Union keine Daseinsberechtigung haben, wenn man gegen Betrüger vorgeht bzw. diese nicht unterstützt?
Kann es sein, dass du absolut keine Ahnung hast von dem was du hier redest?
Ich glaube ja...



Nucleus schrieb:


> Also erst denken, und dann schreiben



Solltest du vielleicht mal machen, würde aufjedenfall nicht schaden.
Vielleicht ergeben deine posts dann ja mal einen Sinn 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich möchte daran erinnern, was für Auswirkungen es hat, wenn in den USA ein paar Immobilienbesitzer ihre Kredite nicht zurückzahlen können. Da glaubst du ernsthaft, es wäre unproblematisch, wenn ein ganzer Staat, mit dem wir uns Währungs-, Wirtschafts-, Arbeits- und Zollraum teilen, draufgeht?



Die USA ist einbisschen größer als Griechenland und es waren auch nicht nur ein paar Kredite, hat man ja an den Milliarden Bürgschaften gesehen, welche die USA ihren Banken gewährt hat
Und ja es ist unproblematisch, wenn Griechenland einen Staatsbankrott hätte (vorausgesetzt man wirft sie endlich aus der EU, zumindest aus der Währungseinheit), weil einfach ihre Wirtschaftsleistung sehr gering und für die Welt nicht für Bedeutung ist.
Ist ungefähr so schlimm wie wenn in China ein Reissack umfällt um es überspitzt auszudrücken.
Sie müssten dann einfach Reformen durchführen, ihre alte Drachmen durch eine neue Währung ersetzen um sich größtenteils zu entschulden und dann hätten sie auch eine Chance wieder auf die Beine zu kommen...
Anderst geht es nicht und wer das nicht glaubt ist einfach nur blauäugig 
Oder meinst du und Nucleus ernsthaft, sie könnten die Kredite jemals zurückzahlen?
Ihre Schuldenlas wird nur noch größer und erdrückender und wir bleiben auf den Krediten sitzen....
Also gleich rauswerfen und man erspart sich viel Leid und übel...

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Nucleus (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Schätzelein, wenn Du nicht selbst denken kannst, sondern nur schwarz und weiß siehst und nicht darauf eingehst, was Du vorgesetzt bekommst, kann auch ich Dir nicht mehr helfen.

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Löschzwerg (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Er liefert aber gute Argumente  



> Die Griechen jetzt rauszuschmeißen, wäre das absolut falsche Signal in die Welt.



Dieses Hilfspaket reißt nur die komplette EU in eine unaufhaltsame Schleife von Krediten, die letztendlich uns allen Schaden. Man kann hier nicht nur das Wohl der Griechen im Auge behalten sondern das der gesamten EU. Eine schwache EU ist dann auch kein gutes Signal für die Welt.
Durch den "Rausschmiss" hätte Griechenland die Chance sich selbst zu helfen, weil sie es auch wirklich müssten. Mit dem Hilfspaket wird sich einfach nichts ändern... und genau hier liegt doch das Problem.


----------



## herethic (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Vielleicht können sie ja ihre Schulden bezahlen wenn wir ihren kompletten Gyros und Uzo Vorrat kaufen!?Die Akropolis nehmen wir auch gleich mit.

Aber nein ich wiederhol nochmal meine Frage:
Wir leben super auf unseren Schulden,genauso wie Japan,USA,Russland etc.

Warum haben die Griechen probleme?


----------



## King_Sony (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@trihan: ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube ein Land darf sich nur bis zu 50%(?) seines Bruttoinlandprodukts verschulden. Bei GL sinds glaub ich 107%(?). Hoffe das das stimmt. Keine Garantie

LG


----------



## Painkiller (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



thrian schrieb:


> Vielleicht können sie ja ihre Schulden bezahlen wenn wir ihren kompletten Gyros und Uzo Vorrat kaufen!?Die Akropolis nehmen wir auch gleich mit.
> 
> Aber nein ich wiederhol nochmal meine Frage:
> Wir leben super auf unseren Schulden,genauso wie Japan,USA,Russland etc.
> ...


 
Deswegen:

Klientelpolitik und Korruption beeinflussen in Griechenland die Ausgaben des Staates, die dadurch oftmals von Ineffizienz betroffen waren bzw. noch immer sind. Als wesentliche Ursachen der staatlichen Überschuldung gelten:

Die Aufblähung des öffentlichen Dienstes: Da traditionell die jeweils Regierenden ihre Anhänger in der Verwaltung unterbringen, ist der Staatsapparat personell völlig überdimensioniert. Insgesamt sind bis zu 24 % aller Arbeitnehmer im öffentlichen Sektor beschäftigt, viele allerdings nur mit Zeitverträgen. Staatsbedienstete können durch diverse Boni (z.B. für die Nutzung eines Computers, das Beherrschen einer Fremdsprache, das pünktliche Erscheinen am Arbeitsplatz, Forstbedienstete für das Arbeiten im Freien) bis zu 1.300 Euro pro Monat hinzuverdienen. Sie beziehen 14 Monatsgehälter. 

Die Ineffizienz des Steuersystems: In Griechenland besteht eine große Schattenwirtschaft, Steuerhinterziehung ist sehr verbreitet, insbesondere im Bereich der Konzerne, mittleren Unternehmen und Freiberufler. Es gibt nur eine geringe Kontrolle der Unternehmen durch Finanzbedienstete. Kostas Tsouparopoulos, leitender Wirtschaftsredakteur der Tageszeitung „Elefterotypia“, schätzt, dass Steuerhinterziehung und Schattenwirtschaft bis zu 40 Prozent des Bruttoinlandsproduktes ausmachen. 

Ein überdimensioniertes Rentensystem: Auch wenn die Renten meist klein sind, sind insbesondere die Pensionsregelungen für Staatsdiener ein wesentlicher Grund für den hohen Finanzbedarf des Staates. Sie können auch schon vor Erreichen des 50. Lebensjahres in den Ruhestand gehen und eine Pension beziehen. Unverheiratete oder geschiedene Töchter von Beschäftigten des öffentlichen Dienstes erhalten nach deren Tod deren Pension (Insgesamz 40.000 Frauen jährlich etwa 550 Mio. Euro). Auch Rentner beziehen 14 Monatsrenten im Jahr. Experten zufolge würde das Sozialsystem ohne tiefgreifende Einschnitte in den nächsten 15 Jahren zusammenbrechen.

Griechenlands Rüstungsausgaben sind wegen der Spannungen mit der Türkei größer als die der anderen EU-Länder: Ihr Anteil am Bruttoinlandsprodukt lag 2007 und 2009 bei sechs Prozent. Insgesamt werden 14 Milliarden Euro jährlich für Verteidigung ausgegeben. Wegen der Schuldenkrise ist für 2010 ein Etat von noch 6,7 Milliarden Euro vorgesehen. Die Regierung hat zugesichert, 2010 höchstens 1,8 Milliarden Euro oder 0,7 Prozent des Bruttoinlandsproduktes für Waffenkäufe auszugeben.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Klientelpolitik und Korruption beeinflussen in Griechenland die Ausgaben des Staates, die dadurch oftmals von Ineffizienz betroffen waren bzw. noch immer sind. Als wesentliche Ursachen der staatlichen Überschuldung gelten



Läuft doch bei uns nicht anders. Nur wir scheinen den längeren Atem zu haben. Unser öffentlicher Dienst ist ebenfals aufgebläht und arbeitet alles andere als Effizent. Unser Steuersystem ist ebefals für den Popo. Man erlässt grossen Firmen die Steuern damit sie weiter in DE produzieren und versucht sich die Differenz beim kleinen Bürger zurück zu holen. Klappt schon seit Jahren nicht weil die kleinen Bürger mindestlöhner eben bei den grossen Firmen sind.

Das Rentensystem ist bei uns auch nicht sehr viel besser. Schau dir mal an mit wieviel Beamte nach 40 Dienstjahren nach Hause gehen. Der Vater meiner Freundin war 40 Jahre beim Zoll und bekommt aktuell 3000 Euro Rente im Monat. Ich habe die Hälfte davon jeden Monat Brutto auf meinem Konto.

Und unsere Rüstungsausgaben sind einfach nur anders verteilt. Wir stecken z.b. 20 Jahre lang Mrd. in die Entwicklung eines Grossraumhubschraubers bei dem sich kurz vor der Serienfertigung heraus stellt, das er garnicht die Anforderungen erfüllt für die er extra entwickelt wurde. Das gleiche Spiel dann noch einmal mit dem Hercules Nachfolgerflieger. Auch hier Mrd. in Entwicklung wo man kurz vor der Serienreife feststellt, das ding kann ja garnicht das was es eigentlich sollte. Und unser Eurofighter, ebenfals Mrd.. Er kann zwar das was er sollte, aber ausser uns will ihn keiner mehr kaufen was die Anschaffungskosten in die Höhe treibt. Pro Jet werden wird 6 mal soviel zahlen wie ursprünglich geplant. Nicht zu vergessen die Mrd. die wir in die Entwicklung von neuen U-Booten gesteckt haben die wir nun zum Selbstkostenpreis in die ganze Welt verscherbeln. Man versucht nicht einmal, durch den Verkauf die Entwicklungskosten wieder rein zu holen, wiso auch, waren ja nur Steuergelder.

Auch in Deutschland wird die Blase irgendwann platzen und ich habe grosse Zweifel, das wir auch nur einen Cent von igrendwo aus der Welt bekommen werden.

Edit: Ahso, nochmal zur Bundeswehr. Wir haben auch viele Mrd. in die Entwicklung eines Kampfhubschraubers gesteckt. Nutzen? Als Requsite für den 007 Bond Film Goldeneye oder für Flugshows auf der ILA. In Afghanistan wird er dringend gebraucht, aber nicht eingesetzt. Toll nich.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Läuft doch bei uns nicht anders. Nur wir scheinen den längeren Atem zu haben. Unser öffentlicher Dienst ist ebenfals aufgebläht und arbeitet alles andere als Effizent. Unser Steuersystem ist ebefals für den Popo. Man erlässt grossen Firmen die Steuern damit sie weiter in DE produzieren und versucht sich die Differenz beim kleinen Bürger zurück zu holen. Klappt schon seit Jahren nicht weil die kleinen Bürger mindestlöhner eben bei den grossen Firmen sind.
> 
> Das Rentensystem ist bei uns auch nicht sehr viel besser. Schau dir mal an mit wieviel Beamte nach 40 Dienstjahren nach Hause gehen. Der Vater meiner Freundin war 40 Jahre beim Zoll und bekommt aktuell 3000 Euro Rente im Monat. Ich habe die Hälfte davon jeden Monat Brutto auf meinem Konto.
> 
> ...


 

Genau wegen sowas frag ich mich, warum die Bevölkerung nicht langsam umdenkt... Die müssen doch nur mal Nachrichten schauen oder Zeitung lesen.... Irgendwas passt da doch nicht mehr... Langsam kommt es mir vor als ob unsere Bevölkerung alles ohne Widerstand schluckt, was unsere Politiker fabrizieren....


----------



## Bärenmarke (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Schätzelein, wenn Du nicht selbst denken kannst, sondern nur schwarz und weiß siehst und nicht darauf eingehst, was Du vorgesetzt bekommst, kann auch ich Dir nicht mehr helfen.



Geb ich gern zurück, du hast absolut keinen blassen von Wirtschaftspolitik  
Aber manche kommen aus dem Kindesalter wohl nie heraus und denken die Welt ist ein großer Ponyhof....
Die Fakten sprechen eine andere Sprache und wenn du selbst mal einbisschen nachdenken würdest, würdest du sehen das ich recht habe...




King_Sony schrieb:


> @trihan: ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube ein Land darf sich nur bis zu 50%(?) seines Bruttoinlandprodukts verschulden. Bei GL sinds glaub ich 107%(?). Hoffe das das stimmt. Keine Garantie



Es sind maximal 60% des Bruttoinlandsprodukts erlaubt, aber so gut wie jedes Land verstößt dagegen....



MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Das Rentensystem ist bei uns auch nicht sehr viel besser. Schau dir mal an mit wieviel Beamte nach 40 Dienstjahren nach Hause gehen. Der Vater meiner Freundin war 40 Jahre beim Zoll und bekommt aktuell 3000 Euro Rente im Monat. Ich habe die Hälfte davon jeden Monat Brutto auf meinem Konto.



Hindert dich doch niemand daran auch Beamter zu werden  
Aber du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass man in der freien Wirtschaft bessere Aufstiegschancen hat und dass Beamte, mal abgesehen von den Lehrern in BW z.b. auch 41 Stunden die Woche arbeiten müssen.
Von daher finde ich es gar nicht so ungerecht, zumal die ja auch noch steuern und krankenkasse von den 3000 abziehen musst 

Jeder ist sich seines Glückes Schmied 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eigentlich nur der Währungsraum. Wenn die Griechen noch die Drachme hätten, könnten sie ihre Probleme zumindest lindern, wenn sie ihre Währung einfach abwerten würden. Das brächte ihnen zwar eine Inflation, aber ob sie jetzt sparen müssen, weil sie sich nichts leisten können, oder ob sie durch staatlichen Zwang in Form von Renten- und Gehaltskürzungen sparen müssen, ist eigentlich irrelevant. Die erstere Variante wäre nur wahrscheinlich innenpolitisch leichter durchsetzbar. Gleichzeitig würde sie die Exportleistung im europäischen Wirtschaftsraum steigern können, weil griechische Güter und Dienstleistungen billiger würden. Auch würde Greichenland als touristisches Ziel durch niedrige Preise wieder an Attraktivität gewinnen. Das würde insgesamt zu einer sinnvollen Belebung der griechischen Wirtschaft führen.



...in dem Geld aus anderen, vorwiegend EU-Ländern nach Griechenland fließt. (und ggf. Arbeitskräfte in Gegenrichtung wandern)
Entresultat:
Genau das gleiche wie jetzt auch, nur "innenpolitisch leichter durchsetzbar".



> Wenn wir jetzt nur Geld reinbuttern, wird das wahrscheinlich die anderen Faktoren kaum ändern, die aber letztlich zur jetzigen Misere geführt haben.



Stimmt. Wenn wir es nicht machen, werden die Folgen für uns aber schlimmer sein, als wenn die Faktoren kaum geändert, aber funktional bleiben. Genauso wie bei der Bankenkrise: Fair wäre es gewesen, die einfach Pleite gehen zu lassen. Aber es war billiger, sie zu retten. Das ist halt das Problem mit einer (global) eng vernetzten Wirtschaft voller Abhängigkeitsbeziehungen, ohne übergeordneter Instanz. Wo sich ggf. noch Betrügen lohnt und Risiko sowieso.
Wenn ich mich aber so umgucke, haben die deutsche Politik, die deutsche Wirtschaft und der deutsche Wähler da nichts draus gelernt. Und höchstwahrscheinlich wird aus der Griechenlandmisere auch niemand lernen.



> Das erinnert so ein bißchen an den Aufbau Ost, der ja einem ähnlichen Prinzip gefolgt ist und leider auch relativ ineffizient war.



Der "Aufbau" Ost ist in erster Linie gar keinem Prinzip gefolgt (sieht man mal von Korruption ab...




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Passt absolut nicht zu dem was ich gesagt habe, aber was solls.
> Warum sollte die Europäische Union keine Daseinsberechtigung haben, wenn man gegen Betrüger vorgeht bzw. diese nicht unterstützt?



Wenn man gegen Betrüger vorgehen wollte, dann hätte man das vor Jahren machen sollen. Jetzt geht es darum, einem Staat, dem man offensichtlich nicht die Mitgliedschaft aberkennen wollte, in der Not zu helfen - wie es der Sinn einer Gemeinschaft und für die Funktion der selbigen unerlässlich ist.



> Die USA ist einbisschen größer als Griechenland und es waren auch nicht nur ein paar Kredite, hat man ja an den Milliarden Bürgschaften gesehen, welche die USA ihren Banken gewährt hat



Der Startpunkt waren ein paar Kredite, die im Vergleich zum gesamten Finanzmarkt tatsächlich kein soo großes Volumen hatten. In einem instabilen System wie dem unsrigen reicht das vollkommen aus und die Maßnahmen, die bei nachträglichem Gegensteuern benötigt werden, sind eben um längen größer, als gleich zu Anfang einzugreifen. Hätte Deutschland die amerikanischen Gammelkredite übernommen (hoffnungslos unfair, innenpolitisch garantiert nicht durchzusetzen), wäre uns die Pleite mehrer Landesbanken und ein massiver Wirtschaftseinbruch erspart geblieben. (unterm Strich vermutlich teurer)




> Und ja es ist unproblematisch, wenn Griechenland einen Staatsbankrott hätte (vorausgesetzt man wirft sie endlich aus der EU, zumindest aus der Währungseinheit),



Vorraussetzung: unerfüllbar.
Ende.



> Oder meinst du und Nucleus ernsthaft, sie könnten die Kredite jemals zurückzahlen?



Warum nicht?
Falls du meinst, ob sie je ihre Schulden (<> diese bestimmten Kredite) zurückzahlen werden: Nö. Das endet sowieso irgendwann in einem ganz großen Knall. Aber an dem wird Deutschland genauso beteiligt sein, oder glaubst du, wir werden unsere Staatsschulden je wieder los?




> Solltest du vielleicht mal machen, würde aufjedenfall nicht schaden.
> Vielleicht ergeben deine posts dann ja mal einen Sinn





Nucleus schrieb:


> Schätzelein, wenn Du nicht selbst denken kannst, sondern nur schwarz und weiß siehst und nicht darauf eingehst, was Du vorgesetzt bekommst, kann auch ich Dir nicht mehr helfen.





Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Geb ich gern zurück, du hast absolut keinen blassen von Wirtschaftspolitik
> Aber manche kommen aus dem Kindesalter wohl nie heraus und denken die Welt ist ein großer Ponyhof....



Darf ich mitmachen beim gegenseitig fertigmachen?
Ich bring auch ein tolles Kartenspiel mit.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Solidarisch gesehen finde ich auch das wir helfen müssen...

Wirtschaftlich gesehen sollten wir nicht helfen... 

Es gibt soviele Länder in der EU. Warum zahlt Deutschland den Löwenanteil an Griechenland?


----------



## d00mfreak (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Es gibt soviele Länder in der EU. Warum zahlt Deutschland den Löwenanteil an Griechenland?



Weil es die größte Volkswirtschaft Europas ist. Zusammen mit Frankreich und Italien teilt sich Deutschland ca. 2/3 des Rettungspakets


----------



## riedochs (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Ich denke das passt gut hier rein: EU-Stabilitätspakt: Das schlechte Gedächtnis der SPD - Deutschland - FOCUS Online


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Weil es die größte Volkswirtschaft Europas ist. Zusammen mit Frankreich und Italien teilt sich Deutschland ca. 2/3 des Rettungspakets



Des heißt aber noch lange nicht, das die anderen Länder kein Geld abdrücken können...


----------



## EinarN (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Wie ich bereitz sagte, Griechenland Müste Herausfliegen aus der EU. Laut neuesten Infos aus den Medien (RTL Aktuell) griechenland hat Betrogen nach strich u. faden sämtliche EU Richtlinien mit Falsche Angaben auf alle ebenen beim EU Beitritt.

Das man nun den Korrupten Versager auch noch Milliarden im Hintern Schibt ist nicht Nachvolzibar.

Das nun Merkell Erzählt das die Angelegenheit die Steuerzahler nicht Negativ beeinflüst und das die Deutschen Steuerzahler nicht dafür Gerade stehen müssen, das glaubt wol nur Sie oder nicht mal Sie.

Das geld geht weg auf NIE MEHR WIEDERSEHEN und früher oder Später muss die Deutsche Bevölkerung dafür Gerade Stehen.

Trotzdem, ist es nicht so Schlimm wie z.B. in Rumänien was auch in der EU ist, noch Korrupter wie Grichenland aber auch für den Grichen einige Miliarden Springen lassen mus und die Masnahmen in Rumänien sind noch Drastischer / Schmerzhafter.

Wegen der Griechenlad hilfe, hat der Rumänische Statspräsident BÄSESKU volgendes im TV Bekannt gegeben:

1 - Gehälter, Renten, Arbeitzlosenhilfen, Sozialhilfen werden mit *25%* GESENKT
2 - MwSt wird von *19%* auf *25%* GEHOBEN.

Für den Land wo z.B. ein Dacia Mitarbeiter kaum *350 EURO NETTO* in Monat (Deutscher Hartz 4 Niveau) hat, ist das ein Desaster und nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Selber Drauf gehen.

*Seit wenigstens glücklich das hier nicht auch derartige Drastische Masnahmen Ergriffen werden wie in Rumänien.         *


----------



## A3000T (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



> Laut neuesten Infos aus den Medien (RTL Aktuell)


Na ja, ganz ehrlich: Selbst wenn RTL behaupten würde dass der Himmel blau und Süßwasser trinkbar ist würde ich das nicht glauben. RTL steht nicht für umsonst für *R*ammeln, *T*öten, *L*allen.

Zum Thema: Mir doch wurscht ob Griechenland Geld bekommt oder nicht. Ich werd den Griechen um die Ecke bei meinem nächsten Besuch fragen, ob ich Rabatt bekomme, wo ich doch seine ganze zuhause gebliebene Familie durchfüttere, aber damit hat es sich dann auch für mich erledigt.


----------



## EinarN (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Was du von RTL Glaubst oder nicht ist unwichtig und da du das thema GLAUBEN angesprochen hast, dafür gibt es genug KIRCHEN für die was GLAUBEN WOLLEN 

Hier wurde eine Kurz Gefaste LIVE ÜBETRAGUNG Gesenden wo Merkell selber diese Aussage machte, Aussage was auch bei deine ARD & ZDF RENTNER SENDER Ausgestrahlt wurde.


----------



## A3000T (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



> Was du von RTL Glaubst oder nicht ist unwichtig und da du das thema GLAUBEN angesprochen hast, dafür gibt es genug KIRCHEN für die was GLAUBEN WOLLEN



Nun ja, da (deine Deutschkenntnisse verraten es) du ja augenscheinlich ein eingefleischter RTL Fan bist, will ich dir die Freude an dieser Verdummungsanstalt nicht nehmen. Und nun geh ich in die Kirche und tu, ob dieses schändlichen Satzes Buße und vielleicht werd ich auch ein bisserl mit dem Pfaffen fummeln. Hmm... dieser Schnauzbart... 



> Hier wurde eine Kurz Gefaste LIVE ÜBETRAGUNG Gesenden wo Merkell selber diese Aussage machte, Aussage was auch bei deine ARD & ZDF RENTNER SENDER Ausgestrahlt wurde.


Na ja, Merkels Aussagen lasse ich einfach mal im Raum stehen, denn wie gesagt, es ist mir eigentlich gleich ob sich Westerwelle oder Griechenland meine Kohle ins Jackett steckt. Nur zum Thema Rentnersender was: So sehr ich die öffentlich-rechtlichen auch selbst verachte, sie haben mehr über guten Journalismus vergessen, als RTL je wissen wird.


----------



## DOTL (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



EinarN schrieb:


> Wegen der Griechenlad hilfe, hat der Rumänische Statspräsident BÄSESKU volgendes im TV Bekannt gegeben:



Zwar passt der Zeitpunkt gut in die aktuelle Griechenland-Krise, doch bezweilfe ich, dass diese Maßnahmen unmittelbar etwas mit Griechenland zu tun haben.
Rumänien stand bereits im Herbst 2009 kurz vor einem Staatsbankrott und wurde daraufhin im November 2009 mit einem Notkredit der IWF unterstützt. Gleichzeitig half auch die Weltbank sowie die EU mit Krediten aus.
Auch im November 2009 drohte die IWF Rumänien an, die Hilfskredite nicht leisten zu wollen, sollte Rumänien nicht gewisse Reformen und Sparmaßnahmen beschließen.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Warum kann man sich die Kredite  für Griechenland nicht sinnvoll aufteilen? So wenig Staaten sind wir in  der EU auch wieder nicht! Wieso trägt Deutschland den Löwenanteil? Und  kommt mir jetzt nicht mit: "Wir müssen eine Schuld begleichen". Nach  über 50 Jahren reichts irgendwann....



Genau das wird momentan auch gemacht, sowie auch bei den anderen EU-Ländern, welche in den letzten Monaten Unterstützungen erhielten.
Letztlich wird die Krise aber medientechnisch wunderbar ausgeschlachtet und auch eine ziemliche Anti-Griechenland-Stimmung erzeugt. 
Letztlich stellt Deutschland die größte Wirtschaftsnation innerhalb der EU dar, weswegen auch Deutschland prozentual gesehen die größte Last zu tragen hat. Je größer und leistungstärker ein Land ist, desto mehr trägt es bei Ausgleichszahlungen bei. Wiederum, je kleiner das Land ist, desto weniger kann es auch beitragen. Österreich als deutlich kleineres Land trägt daher auch nur 2,28 Mrd und keine 25 Mrd. wie die BRD.
Übrigens, auch das kleine Irland, welches selbst tief in den Zug der Finanzkrise schlidderte (aber mittlerweile sich wieder halbwegs erholte) unterstützt Griechenland.

Ähnlich wie innerhalb der EU wird auch der Stimmanteil eines Mitgliedlandes der Weltbank bzw. des IWF über die Größe bzw. Stärke eines Landes gemessen. Bei der IWF wird dabei das BIP als Kennzahl angesetzt. Daher kam es kürzlich auch zu einer Verschiebung, so dass nun China an dritter Stelle steht, während - darunter auch viele EU-Länder - abrutschten. Hinsichtlich des BIP steht Deutschland weltweit an vierter Stelle - nach den USA, Japan und China.

Vielleicht ist diese Krise daher auch eine Möglichkeit, dass die EU selbst kompente Lösungsmöglichkeiten entwickelt und sich vielleicht politisch mehr auf einen Nenner begibt. Kürzlich wurde in den USA die Aussage in den Raum geworfen, dass es nicht sein könne, dass die EU erneut Hilfe von den USA benötige, um ihre eigenen Probleme zu lösen. 
Betrachtet man das Stimmengewicht innerhalb des IWF, dann erscheint es klug, wenn sich die EU selbst zu einer sinnvollen Lösung entschließt und man nicht unbedingt andere Staaten über deren Hilfemethoden abstimmen lässt.


----------



## EinarN (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



DOTL schrieb:


> Zwar passt der Zeitpunkt gut in die aktuelle Griechenland-Krise, doch bezweilfe ich, dass diese Maßnahmen unmittelbar etwas mit Griechenland zu tun haben.
> Rumänien stand bereits im Herbst 2009 kurz vor einem Staatsbankrott und wurde daraufhin im November 2009 mit einem Notkredit der IWF unterstützt. Gleichzeitig half auch die Weltbank sowie die EU mit Krediten aus.
> Auch im November 2009 drohte die IWF Rumänien an, die Hilfskredite nicht leisten zu wollen, sollte Rumänien nicht gewisse Reformen und Sparmaßnahmen beschließen.


Die 2009er Sparmasnahmen kamen bereitz in Januar 2010 den Rumänischen Volkes zu Spüren und ist eine Andere Geschihte. Da wurden Schon Inlandkredite Eingefrohren und Haushaltsausgaben des States zu 40% reduziert usw.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



EinarN schrieb:


> Was du von RTL Glaubst oder nicht ist unwichtig und da du das thema GLAUBEN angesprochen hast, dafür gibt es genug KIRCHEN für die was GLAUBEN WOLLEN
> 
> Hier wurde eine Kurz Gefaste LIVE ÜBETRAGUNG Gesenden wo Merkell selber diese Aussage machte, Aussage was auch bei deine ARD & ZDF RENTNER SENDER Ausgestrahlt wurde.


Wenn es auf RTL zuläuft hat er aber absolut recht: Das ist Bild bzw. Hartz 4 TV, Fernsehen für Unterschichtler und Vollverdummte sowie solche die es noch werden wollen. 

Im Grunde kann man das gesamte Privatfernsehen gepflegt in die Tonne treten wenn es nach mir geht, das bischen was ich noch fernsehe kommt von den öffentlich rechtlichen Sendern, Satire/Kabarett von ZDF und NDR, Nachrichten von ARD und ZDF, Dokus und Hintergrundreportagen von ZDF, Phoenix und Arte, Bundestagsreden bei Phoenix sowie Debatten in ARD, ZDF und Phoenix, wenn ich mal was verpasse kann ich es zum Glück inzwischen im Netz noch mal sehen.


Das was von RTL oder allgemein von den Privaten an "Unterhaltung" kommt .... naja, ich zitiere mal Georg Schramm: "Dünnhungern mit Heidi Klumm, oder Dreck fressen mit Dirk Bach [...] und danach noch zusehen wie Dieter Bohlen kleine Mädchen fertig macht". RTL hat aber das niveaulose Fernsehen auf die Spitze getrieben.

Hier, am besten mal selber ansehen, das private Drecksfernsehen sehr treffend zusammengefasst: YouTube - GeorgSchramm - Systematische Volksverdummung durch die Medien


@ Topic: Ich bin gegen die Griechenlandhilfe, verstehe aber warum sie scheinbar notwendig ist. Leider war keine Zeit mehr mal auszurechnen inwieweit es "uns" was tatsächlich gekostet hätte die Griechen den Weg in die Insolvenz/Umschuldung gehen zu lassen und damit die Konsequenz aus jahrzehntelanger Überschuldung, Misswirtschaft und Vetternwirtschaft ertragen lassen. Die Griechen haben was die Wirtschaftskraft betrifft eigentlich kein Gewicht in der EU, noch nicht mal in der Eurogruppe. 

In den USA ist Kalifornien auch "bankrott", trotzdem stellt keiner den Wert des Dollars als Ganzem in Frage, warum trifft das denn hier bitte nicht zu? Hinter dem Euro stehen immer noch die Benelux-Staaten, Frankreich, Deutschland .... alles wirtschaftlich durchaus solide Länder, stabiler als Schuldenländer wie die USA die ähnlich wie die Griechen fleißig Schulden produzieren, imo hätte der Euro die eine oder andere Staatspleite durchaus überlebt, was hier ablief war pure Spekulation, das kleine Griechenland 'n Fünftel des Wertes vom Euro "vernichtet", wie kann das sein? Alles interessante Fragen die leider unbeantwortet bleiben werden ...


----------



## EinarN (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@ Ob4ru|3r



> In den USA ist Kalifornien auch "bankrott", trotzdem stellt keiner den Wert des Dollars als Ganzem in Frage, warum trifft das denn hier bitte nicht zu?


weil ganz einfach EUROPA ist nicht USA.

Man muss USA nicht immer wieder affenmässig alls Maas aller dingen nehmen und alles von Dort Kopieren weil was dort mit Ervolg funktioniert bedeutet schon lange nicht das es auch Hier funktionieren muss auch wen wir AFFENMÄSIG aus Europa in Schnellverfahren eine zweite USA machen wollen und alle Europäische Staten Ineinander Stapelt um die Staten der USA nach zu kopieren.

Im Vergleich mit USA was eine Einheitliche Regierung, Einheitliche Währung, Einheitliche Sprache hat, haben wir das in Europa nicht. Hier gibt es eine Sammlung an UNKOOPERATIVE Regierungen, jeder ist für sich, jeder hat seine Sprache. Das einzoge was wie in USA ist sind die Abgeschaften Grenzen und die Einheitliche Währung und damit werden wir mit sicherheit nicht Glücklich. Es gibt in der EU sogar Länder was den Euro Verweigert haben und die Grenzen Dichter alls Sonst machten und nur mit den Name in der EU sind. Ein land was so handelt ist ENGLAND was mit den aufgewiesenen Verhalten Genau so wenig in der EU Verloren hat wie Grichenland, Rumänien, Polen, Bulgarien usw. Länder was nicht bereit sind am Gleichen Stramm zu zihen nach den so Geliebten amerikanischen Vorbild.

Was TV Sendern Betrifft, Ihr Hackt dauernd auf RTL Herum. Ihr soltet zwischen INFOTAINMENT und ENTERTAINMENT Unterscheiden können.

Sender wie RTL, Pro7, Kabel 1, Sat 1, RTL2, VOX usw. sind keine Infotainment sendern sondern ENTERTAINMENT sender, SPASS SENDERN zur Entspannung was von Alte bis Neue Filme sendern oder was auch immer *ZUM ENTSPANNEN* und haben mit politik nichts zutun. 

Das was Ihr da von diese Sendern Verlangt ist wie wen Ihr von CINEDOM im Pay TV Bereich oder von den Musicsender VIVA oder M-TV Erwartet das Anstat die Filme bzw. Music Clips Zeigen, Politik machen und das ist Schwachsinn.


----------



## A3000T (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



> Was TV Sendern Betrifft, Ihr Hackt dauernd auf RTL Herum. Ihr soltet zwischen INFOTAINMENT und ENTERTAINMENT Unterscheiden können.



Vor allem sollte man erstmal wissen, was Infotainment bedeutet: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infotainment_(Marketing-Kommunikation)

Was ich von Sendern verlange sind, vom restlichen Programm mal abgesehen, seriöse Nachrichten und das ist bei RTL und Konsorten nicht gegeben.


----------



## DOTL (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



EinarN schrieb:


> Die 2009er Sparmasnahmen kamen bereitz in Januar 2010 den Rumänischen Volkes zu Spüren und ist eine Andere Geschihte. Da wurden Schon Inlandkredite Eingefrohren und Haushaltsausgaben des States zu 40% reduziert usw.



Sicherlich, doch waren jene mit den Auflagen des IWF zu begründen. Die gegenwärtigen Sparmaßnahmen sind eine weitere Konsquenz dessen sowie der hohen Staatsverschuldung Rumäniens.
Rumänien selbst beteiligt sich nicht am Griechenland-Paket, zumal es selbst kein Euro-Land ist. Das Griechenland-Paket wird paritätisch auf die einzelnen Euro-Staaten aufgeteilt. 



> In den USA ist Kalifornien auch "bankrott", trotzdem stellt keiner den  Wert des Dollars als Ganzem in Frage, warum trifft das denn hier bitte  nicht zu? Hinter dem Euro stehen immer noch die Benelux-Staaten,  Frankreich, Deutschland .... alles wirtschaftlich durchaus solide  Länder, stabiler als Schuldenländer wie die USA die ähnlich wie die  Griechen fleißig Schulden produzieren, imo hätte der Euro die eine oder  andere Staatspleite durchaus überlebt, was hier ablief war pure  Spekulation, das kleine Griechenland 'n Fünftel des Wertes vom Euro  "vernichtet", wie kann das sein? Alles interessante Fragen die leider  unbeantwortet bleiben werden ...


Der US-Dollar ist eine deutlich "härtere" Währung als der Euro, zumal auch deutlich mehr US-Dollar Divisen verfügbar sind und gehandelt werden. Desweiteren ist die US-amerikanische Wirtschaft (BIP) stärker als jenes der 16 Euro-Länder. Dazu kommt, was den USD stärkt, dass wichtige Rohstoffe weiterhin in USD gehandelt werden. Zudem können auch weitere Staaten eine Währung indirekt stützen, wenn sie zu dieser feste Wechselkurse (z.B. UAE) oder gar die Währung selbst als offizielle Landes-Währung eingeführt haben (z.B. Ecuador).
Dennoch ist die Kalifornien-Krise nicht spurlus vorangeschritten. Dass der USD aber an Wert verloren hat, konnte man auch am Wechselkurs gegenüber dem Yen bzw. Euro sehen. Zu Spitzenzeiten war der Euro gegenüber dem USD gute 1,60 wert.
Insgesamt ist es aber sehr schwer die Krisen von Griechenland und Kalifornien zu vergleichen. Jenes liegt auch daran, weil Kalifornien in sich selbst ein deutlich stabilieres wirtschaftliches System trägt als Griechenland, was insbesondere mit der starken Wirtschaft Kaliforniens zu begründen ist. Nicht umsonst beträgt das kalifornische BIP mit ca. 1800 Mrd. mehr als 50% dem der BRD.

Ein weiteres Phänomen, welches es erschwert Griechenland mit Kalifornien zu vergleichen ist, dass es Kalifornien gesetztlich nicht gestattet ist, ein weiteres Haushaltsloch mit einer Nettokreditaufnahme auszugleichen. Jenes gilt z.B. für EU-Staaten nicht, so lange sie sich eben an die Regelungen von Maastricht halten. 
Kalifornien reagierte mit drastischen Mitteln, um sein 42 Mrd. Loch zu schließen. So wurden alle staatlichen Zahlungsverpflichtungen (z.B. Rückerstattung der ESt, Wohlffahrtsleistungen, etc.). Staatsbeamte wurden mit einem Schuldschein bezahlt, welche sich dann bei ihren Banken einlösen konnten.

Was Griechenland insgesamt zu einem schwierigen Pflaster macht, sind die vielen wirtschaftlichen Verstrickungen anderer EU Länder - allen voran die Beteiligungen an Staatsanleihen. Dutzende große Banken halten griechische Staatsanleihen in ihren Depots. Eine Insolvenz Griechenlands würde bedeuten, dass diese Papiere schlagartig an Wert verlieren würden und dementsprechend die Gläubiger sehr hohe Abschreibungen zu tätigen haben. Banken, die dies nicht selbst abfedern könnten, müssten dann auch wieder abgesichert werden, um einen weiteren Domino-Effekt zu verhindern. Allen voran könnte das dann erneut zu einem Chaos an den Finanzmärkten führen, was man seit September 2008 tunlichst vermeiden möchte.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



EinarN schrieb:


> Was TV Sendern Betrifft, Ihr Hackt dauernd auf RTL Herum. Ihr soltet zwischen INFOTAINMENT und ENTERTAINMENT Unterscheiden können.
> 
> Sender wie RTL, Pro7, Kabel 1, Sat 1, RTL2, VOX usw. sind keine Infotainment sendern sondern ENTERTAINMENT sender, SPASS SENDERN zur Entspannung was von Alte bis Neue Filme sendern oder was auch immer *ZUM ENTSPANNEN* und haben mit politik nichts zutun.
> 
> Das was Ihr da von diese Sendern Verlangt ist wie wen Ihr von CINEDOM im Pay TV Bereich oder von den Musicsender VIVA oder M-TV Erwartet das Anstat die Filme bzw. Music Clips Zeigen, Politik machen und das ist Schwachsinn.


Ich hab nix gegen Filme oder Musikclips (wobei mir der Großteil der "Charts" und der Großteil aller Filme .... sagen wir "weniger sympathisch" sind), mir gehen die Eigenproduktionen, die "Shows" auf die Kette. 

Wenn es "Unterhaltung" (-> Entertainment) sein soll dass in nachgestellten Szenen irgendwelche Sozialdramen voyeuristisch nachgeahmt werden, in mit Kameras vollgestopften Wohncontainern sich Hauptschulabrecher aller Kulturen gegenseitig wegen Kippen an die Gurgel gehen, die nächste Retorten-Charts-Eintagsfliege in Form von erniedrigenden Castingshows gefunden werden soll oder aber abgehalfterte C-Prominente in Dschungelcamps, Burgen oder sonst welchen Szenarien Insekten um die Wette fressen oder in Gülle baden nur um wieder der eigenen Bedeutungslosigkeit fröhnend mal wieder im Fernsehen ihr Gesicht in die Kamera zu halten und für die nächste Blödzeitungsschlagzeile zu sorgen *dann verzichte ich sehr gerne auf die Art des Entertainments*, da kehre ich dann lieber zurück zum Bücher lesen als dass ich mir diesen Dreck freiwillig ansehe. 

Wobei ich den deutschen Privaten zu Gute halten muss dass die letztlich auch nur den Müll aus dem privaten Fernsehen des Landes der (un)begrenzten Unmöglichkeiten kopieren, dieser Müll also nicht deutschen Hirnen entsprungen ist, "wir" haben uns nur dazu entschlossen - wie so vieles - einfach das Verdummungs-TV aus dem Amiland zu übernehmen. ....


Sry für offtopic btw.


----------



## EinarN (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



A3000T schrieb:


> Was ich von Sendern verlange sind, vom restlichen Programm mal abgesehen, seriöse Nachrichten und das ist bei RTL und Konsorten nicht gegeben.


Muss auch nicht weil Nachrichten sind nicht die Hauptaufgabe dieser Sendern. Normalerweise müsten diese Überhaupt keine Nachrichten senden. Eher eine kurze zusammenfassung so wie es auf DMAX oder Sonstige Themen Bezogene Sendern

@ DOTL

Das bedeutet dann das die Rumänischen sendern ANTENA 1 u. PRO - TV Lügen. 

@ Ob4ru|3r

Ja    

Gute / Bescheuerte Zeiten, Alles was nicht zählt, die pleite- dreckfresende jungles, Deutschland Sucht den Oma Sultze schmuse Gejaule, Der Super- furtz talent, die ermitler vom kindergarten, Alarm für..... wie Zerschrottet man am besten mit efekt autos auf abgesperte autobahn abschnitte usw. Sind echt unmöglich und wen die mal ein neuen film kaufen wird der rauf und runter gejault bis man ihn auswendig kennt.


----------



## DOTL (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



EinarN schrieb:


> @ DOTL
> 
> Das bedeutet dann das die Rumänischen sendern ANTENA 1 u. PRO - TV Lügen.



Hier ein Link über die Verteilung des Griechenland-Pakets. Wie gesagt, alles nur Euro-Länder.

@all:
Lasst uns wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück kommen.


----------



## A3000T (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



> Muss auch nicht weil Nachrichten sind nicht die Hauptaufgabe dieser Sendern. Normalerweise müsten diese Überhaupt keine Nachrichten senden. Eher eine kurze zusammenfassung so wie es auf DMAX oder Sonstige Themen Bezogene Sendern



Sofern es doch wenigstens mit einem Bein in der selben Realität zuhause wäre, wie ich.

So, nun aber wirklich zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Biosman (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Ich hab mir hier jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen und weiss daher auch nicht was schon geschrieben wurde aber:

Griechenland Leidet unter ganz anderen Problem als NUR das Geld. Einer meiner Besten Freunde ist ein Grieche und der kennt die Probleme dort. 

Es Fängt ja schon dan das die Griechen viel früher Rente bekommen als wir Deutschen. Desweiteren beschweisst da jeder 2te den Staat und hinterschlägt Steurn ohne Ende. Kein Mensch dort nimmt es auch nur ansatzweise Ernst. Es gibt Dokumentationen die zwar nicht zu 100% Stimmen aber an dennen einiges an Wahrheit vorhanden ist.

Es bringt GAR NIX Griechenland Geld zu leihen denn deren Probleme sind ganz andere. Griechenland sollte erstmal das "System" Stabiler aufbauen und um Schulden abzubauen evtl. erstmal den Keller aufräumen. Ich bin mir sicher es gibt einiges was man gut Verkaufen kann.

Wenn ich hoch verschuldet wäre und mir Leiht trotz dem noch jemand Geld dann reicht es meist nur um die aller Nötigsten Löcher zu stopfen. Das grund problem bleibt weiterhin bestehen nur das Geld bekommt Deutschland nie wieder...  Das ist das Problem mit der EU es ist ein Segen aber auch gleichzeitig ein Fluch.


----------



## EinarN (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@ Biosman

Grichenland ist am selben niveau mit Rumänien. 
Sogar die Koruption was du nicht erwähnt hast ist am gleichen niveau.

In den Ländern kann man alles Kaufen. Wen man was auf Bürokratische ebene haben will, zu erst Betritt der 100er schein den Raum, anschliesend fragt man ob man auch im raum darf 

Ich hab selber in Rumänien im Jahr 2000 ein Computer Fa gründen wollen. Ist auch Gelungen aber in gut 9 Monate war Ich pleite da Ich die Schmiergelder was ich da Bezahlen müste nicht mehr Finanzieren könnte ohne den Staat zu Veräpeln und ohne Steuern zu Hinterzihen. 
Irgendwann hab ich es sein lasen da Ich keine zukunft in der Fa Sah und bin Im immobilien Geschäft eingestiegen und da......... da rollt der rubell trotz schliergelder 

Den Geld was Grichenland Bekommt, gebe ich maximal 1 Monat lebenszeit bis es auf nie mehr wiedersehen auf nicht nachvolzihbare wege ohne spuren zu hinterlassen, Verschwindet.

Den Griechen währe es mehr Geholfen mit Arbeitsaufträge das die Malochen sollen bis zum Umfallen und so die wirtschaftliche Ebene stabilisieren aber nicht mit Bares.


----------



## Bärenmarke (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man gegen Betrüger vorgehen wollte, dann hätte man das vor Jahren machen sollen. Jetzt geht es darum, einem Staat, dem man offensichtlich nicht die Mitgliedschaft aberkennen wollte, in der Not zu helfen - wie es der Sinn einer Gemeinschaft und für die Funktion der selbigen unerlässlich ist.



Das ganze kam ja erst in den letzten Monaten mehr und mehr zum Vorschein.
Würdest du jemandem helfen, der dich betrogen hat, wenn du damit u.a. deine Existenz aufs Spiel setzen würdest?
Wenns dumm läuft verliert der Euro nämlich sehr schnell an Wert...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Startpunkt waren ein paar Kredite, die im Vergleich zum gesamten Finanzmarkt tatsächlich kein soo großes Volumen hatten. In einem instabilen System wie dem unsrigen reicht das vollkommen aus und die Maßnahmen, die bei nachträglichem Gegensteuern benötigt werden, sind eben um längen größer, als gleich zu Anfang einzugreifen. Hätte Deutschland die amerikanischen Gammelkredite übernommen (hoffnungslos unfair, innenpolitisch garantiert nicht durchzusetzen), wäre uns die Pleite mehrer Landesbanken und ein massiver Wirtschaftseinbruch erspart geblieben. (unterm Strich vermutlich teurer)



Es waren mit Sicherheit nicht nur ein paar Kredite, welche nicht bezahlt werden konnten... 
Die BoA hatte 45 Milliarden Dollar Staatshilfen bekommen, die Citigroup auch, AIG hatte 2008 einen Verlust von 99,3 Milliarden Dollar, was auch der Amerikanische Steuerzahler letzendlich zahlen musste.
Dann in Deutschland die Hypo Real, welche den deutschen Staat bis jetzt 100 Milliarden Euro gekostet hat.
Und das sind noch lang nicht alle Verluste 
Und jetzt kommst du und behauptest die Griechenland Krise würde mehr zu Buche schlagen, also bitte...





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vorraussetzung: unerfüllbar.
> Ende.



Solang Deutschland von solchen unfähigen Politikern regiert wird leider ja...





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Falls du meinst, ob sie je ihre Schulden (<> diese bestimmten Kredite) zurückzahlen werden: Nö. Das endet sowieso irgendwann in einem ganz großen Knall. Aber an dem wird Deutschland genauso beteiligt sein, oder glaubst du, wir werden unsere Staatsschulden je wieder los?



Mit was sollen es die Griechen den zurückzahlen?
Mit Ouzo  
Unsere Staatsschulden werden wir wohl nie los werden, aber warum geld verleihen, welches man nicht hat und man nie mehr wieder sieht....
Man muss nicht unnötig Kredite aufnehmen....
Durch die ganzen Zinszahlungen ist der Haushalt eh schon genug unflexibel
Aber so ist der deutsche Staat Firmen bei denen man es zurück bekommen hätte gewährt man kein Kredit (Porsche) und da wo man die Asche nie mehr wieder sieht haut man Milliarden rein 






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Darf ich mitmachen beim gegenseitig fertigmachen?
> Ich bring auch ein tolles Kartenspiel mit.



Wenn du mitspielst, dann bitte Skat 
Ansonsten Uno Uno 


mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## MAG-MODDING (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



EinarN schrieb:


> ...- EU wird uns noch Teuer zu Stehen kommen. Griechenland ist nur der  Anfang.



Zumindest damit hast du vermutlich recht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das ganze kam ja erst in den letzten Monaten mehr und mehr zum Vorschein.



An die Öffentlichkeit. Anzeichen gab es da iirc schon länger - nur hielt es bislang niemand für nötig, sich drum zu kümmern.



> Würdest du jemandem helfen, der dich betrogen hat, wenn du damit u.a. deine Existenz aufs Spiel setzen würdest?



Es geht hier nicht darum, seine Existenz zu riskieren, sondern sie zu retten. Griechenland pleite gehen zu lassen ist das mit Abstand größte Risiko, das zur Auswahl steht.



> Es waren mit Sicherheit nicht nur ein paar Kredite, welche nicht bezahlt werden konnten...
> Die BoA hatte 45 Milliarden Dollar Staatshilfen bekommen, die Citigroup auch, AIG hatte 2008 einen Verlust von 99,3 Milliarden Dollar, was auch der Amerikanische Steuerzahler letzendlich zahlen musste.
> Dann in Deutschland die Hypo Real, welche den deutschen Staat bis jetzt 100 Milliarden Euro gekostet hat.
> Und das sind noch lang nicht alle Verluste
> Und jetzt kommst du und behauptest die Griechenland Krise würde mehr zu Buche schlagen, also bitte...



Guck dir mal bitte den Zeitpunkt an, zu dem die amerikanische Immobilienblase in Straucheln geriet und wann die von dir genannten Zahlen lagen. Dazwischen liegen Welten und die anfänglichen Zahlen waren um ein vielfaches kleiner. Das Risiko liegt einfach darin, dass die nicht-so-geringen Zahlen, um die es in Griechenland geht, einen vergleichbaren Prozess auslösen könnten.




> Solang Deutschland von solchen unfähigen Politikern regiert wird leider ja...



Ich hab die schuldigen nicht gewählt...







> Mit was sollen es die Griechen den zurückzahlen?



Mit ein bißchen Geld aus ihrer (dank Krediten) nicht zusammengebrochenen Wirtschaft und ein bißchen mehr Geld aus anderen Krediten (die sie dank der Sicherungsmaßnahmen zu brauchbaren Konditionen erhalten). Also genauso, wie Deutschland das macht.



> Wenn du mitspielst, dann bitte Skat
> Ansonsten Uno Uno



Skat mag ich nicht, Uno würde gehen. (ihr müsst aber damit leben, dass ich keine grünen oder blauen Karten habe)


----------



## DAkuma (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Ich versuche mich mal kurz zu fassen.

Ich sehe es ehrlich gesagt nicht ein warum wir Griechenland geld geben sollen. Das Land hat bei deutschen banken schon soweit ich es im kopf habe 40Milliarden Schulden gehabt.
Nun nochmal wenigstens 22-24Milliarden dazu.

Ohne frage Griechenland ist ein relativ schönes Land, auch die Antiken Bauwerke haben ihren reiz wenn man sich dafür interessiert. Ich war damals auf Kreta und fand es sehr schön.

Aber ich kann und will es nicht einsehen, das wir von unser Geld da hineinstecken. Wo es hier in Deutschland genug Geldprobleme gibt und diese eigenlich wichtiger sind.

Jetzt dieses 750Milliarden Rettungspaket dazu für den EU-Raum wo Deutschland wieder die hauptlast trägt. So langsam sehe ich sehr wenig chancen nur noch für den Euro,zumindest aktuell. Kann sich ja noch ändern.


----------



## EinarN (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Solang Deutschland von solchen unfähigen Politikern regiert wird leider ja...


Selbst schuld!
Wer hat die Gewählt? 
Die Heizelmännhen? 
Die Grünen Mänhenn vom Mars?

"IHR" habt die gewählt nun............. jammert nicht mehr wie heulsüsen und macht es beim nächsten mal besser 

Seit der Kohl Erra geht das schon so. 
Sobald irgend ein dorftrottel was von steuernachlass erzählt, das blaue vom himell verspricht, wird er gewählt. 
Ist er danach am langen hebel, macht er genau das gegenteil als was er versprochen hat.
"IHR" raft es aber trotzdem nicht


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



EinarN schrieb:


> Selbst schuld!
> Wer hat die Gewählt?
> Die Heizelmännhen?
> Die Grünen Mänhenn vom Mars?
> ...


 
Na das versuch mal dem ganzen Land beizubringen.... 

Aber solange wird sich hier nix ändern...
Solange es jeden in seinen eingenen vier Wänden gut geht... 

btw. Piraten FTW...


----------



## EinarN (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@ <<Painkiller>>

und............ so lange die prollkiste schön glänzt u. der dackel alle parks u. gewege reichlich vollkackt ist auch der Wohlstand am richtigen niveau


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



EinarN schrieb:


> @ <<Painkiller>>
> 
> und............ so lange die prollkiste schön glänzt u. der dackel alle parks u. gewege reichlich vollkackt ist auch der Wohlstand am richtigen niveau


 

sign...


----------



## Bärenmarke (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



EinarN schrieb:


> Selbst schuld!
> Wer hat die Gewählt?
> Die Heizelmännhen?
> Die Grünen Mänhenn vom Mars?
> ...



Leseschwäche?
Hab ich irgendwo gesagt, das ich die Kasper gewählt hab?
Das ihr solltest glaub lieber mit deinem Namen austauschen, wer sich so auslässt hat sich beim ankreuzen wohl auch vertan



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An die Öffentlichkeit. Anzeichen gab es da iirc schon länger - nur hielt es bislang niemand für nötig, sich drum zu kümmern.



Solang der Teufel nicht vor dem Haus steht, fühlt sich meistens niemand angesprochen ist doch fast bei allem so 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht darum, seine Existenz zu riskieren, sondern sie zu retten. Griechenland pleite gehen zu lassen ist das mit Abstand größte Risiko, das zur Auswahl steht.



Eine Inflation in Kauf zu nehmen ist ein viel größeres Risiko find ich...
Die Wirtschaftsleistung Griechenlands ist für die Welt nicht wirklich von Bedeutung, aber das hab ich glaub schon mal erwähnt




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Guck dir mal bitte den Zeitpunkt an, zu dem die amerikanische Immobilienblase in Straucheln geriet und wann die von dir genannten Zahlen lagen. Dazwischen liegen Welten und die anfänglichen Zahlen waren um ein vielfaches kleiner. Das Risiko liegt einfach darin, dass die nicht-so-geringen Zahlen, um die es in Griechenland geht, einen vergleichbaren Prozess auslösen könnten.



Die Spitze war wohl die Lehman brothers Pleite, aber das so ein Prozess nicht von heute auf morgen stattfindet sollte klar sein.... Griechenland hat seine Probleme auch nicht an einem Tag gemacht....
Von daher versteh ich nicht wo dein Problem liegt?
Eine Krise entsteht immer über einen längeren Zeitraum und die Immobilienblase war nunmal eine größere wie die Griechische 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit ein bißchen Geld aus ihrer (dank Krediten) nicht zusammengebrochenen Wirtschaft und ein bißchen mehr Geld aus anderen Krediten (die sie dank der Sicherungsmaßnahmen zu brauchbaren Konditionen erhalten). Also genauso, wie Deutschland das macht.


Nur das die Wirtschaftsleistung von Deutschland viel höher ist und wir viel Kreditwürdiger sind wie die Griechen....
Wie oben schon gesagt, die Wirtschaftsleistung der Griechen ist unbedeutend klein
Zumal die Beamtenquote bei den Griechen auch noch sehr hoch ist und mir keine wirklichen Kronjuwelen der griechischen Wirtschaft einfallen




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Skat mag ich nicht, Uno würde gehen. (ihr müsst aber damit leben, dass ich keine grünen oder blauen Karten habe)



Schade, Skat ist doch toll 
Wie wärs den mit rot weißen Karten, die find ich besonderst schön 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## EinarN (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Leseschwäche?


Ne !





> Hab ich irgendwo gesagt, das ich die Kasper gewählt hab?


Hab ich das behaupet? Ne ! 
Ich habs nur Verdeutlicht auf Landesniveau. 
Leider mus man das auch Verstehen 


> Das ihr solltest glaub lieber mit deinem Namen austauschen, wer sich so auslässt hat sich beim ankreuzen wohl auch vertan


Warum?
Ich gehe so wie so nicht wählen da ich aus den "glauben" drausen bin und nehme wahl(lügnereien)kampanien so wie so nicht für voll.
Abgesehen davon, bin ich aus den rosa kindheitsträume schon längst drausen.
Mich kann man nicht verblöden mit........ "Ich senke die steuern, wähle mich!" und auch nicht kaufen mit verschenkte lollys in den innenstädten bei den "umbrella wahlstände" 

Bevor ich meine zeit verplempere und diese verlogenen "dummys" mit ihre gepanzerten prollkisten wähle, da lieber pflege ich die deutsche tradition und gehe mit mein hund gassi das er so schön die gehwege und die parks voll kackt oder bringe mein Firebird auf hochglanz. 
Da hab ich mehr davon.


----------



## A3000T (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Und dann regst du dich ueber die verlogenen Dummys in ihren Prollkarren auf. Ganz grosses Kino...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Ich sage immer, wer nicht Wählen geht, der wählt automatisch die falschen. 
Ich mag die Merkel nicht und auch das ganze CDU gefolge. 
Gut das NRW nicht an die ganzen Kunden glaubt.

Würde es nämlich jetzt erst die Abstimmung zu der Hilfe geben, dann hätte Deutschland nie mitgemacht.

Ich würde Griechenland aus der EU rausschmeißen, da ja auch beim Eintritt darauf geachtet wurde, ob ein Land Stabil ist und nicht sofort einbricht.
Aber das konnte ja Griechenland nicht einhalten und somit haben die doch denn "Vertrag"(keine Ahnung wie ich das ausdrücken soll) gebrochen.


----------



## EinarN (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



A3000T schrieb:


> Und dann regst du dich ueber die verlogenen Dummys in ihren Prollkarren auf. Ganz grosses Kino...


Und genau das ist ja das Problem. 
Die sind einer verlogener als der anderer. 
Wem Wählen aus eine Armada von Lügner?
So ist schlecht und so ist es nicht gut.

Die einen Lügen dir die huckevoll und kommen dann mit Hartz 4 u. Eco Steuer, die Anderen lügen dir die huckevoll mit Steuersenkungen und verschenken miliarden an betrüger.

Welcher ist Besser? (nur so als beispiel)


----------



## A3000T (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Also wird gejammert und genörgelt, aber um Gottes Willen nicht ein kleiner Finger gerührt. Sorry, aber solche Leute nehm ich genauso wenig ernst wie die "dummy Lügner" "da oben".


----------



## EinarN (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Von Meinung äusern bis jammern ist ein weiter weg und sind auch einige unterschide.
Sofern es keine brauchbare alternativen gibt, ist so eine wahl, sinlose zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



EinarN schrieb:


> Von Meinung äusern bis jammern ist ein weiter weg und sind auch einige unterschide.
> Sofern es keine brauchbare alternativen gibt, ist so eine wahl, sinlose zeitverschwendung.


 

Des würd ich so nicht sagen... Na klar ist es Zeitverschwendung wenn du nur Rot, Gelb, Grün oder Schwarz wählst. Denn das sind alles die gleichen Pappenheimer... 

Wenn ein Großteil der Bevölkerung nicht bald aufwacht, und ich hoffe das das der Fall ist, nach den 120 Milliarden-Rettungspaket, dann wird sich so schnell auch nix ändern. Ich geb daher lieber den Piraten meine Stimme als den anderen. Ich bin einfach der Meinung sie haben eine Chance verdient haben. Schlechter als unsere jetzigen Politiker können sie es auch nicht machen.


----------



## EinarN (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@ <<Painkiller>>

Mein großes problem sind die coalitionen.

Wen man die wahlkampanien in den letzten 20 jahre verfolgt und auch die was am langen hebel kommen sind, merkt man eindeutig das es immer ein und die selben sind weil egal wem man wählt, es kommt immer zu irgendwelche parteicoalitionen und egal wie man es dreht und wendet es sind immer ein und die selben. Es ist ein dauer macht kampf zwischen CDU u. SPD, die kleinen kommen überhaupt nicht am zug, wobei ein teil der kleinen total unreif sind, sinlose versprechungen machen in BRAKING NEWS methode, versprechungen was sie nie im leben einhalten können.

Etwas wurde sich ändern nur unter der vorausetzung das diese coalition methode abgeschaft wird.
so lange hier coalitionen spilhien gespielt werden, hat eine wahlkampanie keinen sinn. Umsonst geht man wählen.

Hat parten Nr. 1 die Mehrheit, coaliert partei Nr. 2 mit Nr. 3 um die Mehrheit zu haben, PENG kommt partei Nr.1 in der minderheit, die parteien coalierten parteien 2 u. 3 die mehrheit formieren die partei "X" und es sind wieder die alten am zug. 
So ein mist kann nicht weiter gehen. 
So was hab ich nur in Deutschland erlebt und für so was spare ich mir jede mühe wählen zu gehen da..... verarschen kann ich mich selber.
Das ist keine Demokratie mehr, das ist politische Volksverarsche.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Naja, aber ob es ohne geht? Könnte wieder böse enden....


----------



## EinarN (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Mit sicherheit geht es auch ohne. In andere Länder geht es auch. Da koaliert nicht oben mit unten mit mitte + der gesammte regenbogen spektrum an farben wie hier.

Wen das hier so weitergeht werden sämtlich elektoraten (legislaturen) überflüssig und das ganze mutiert früher oder später in eine art kapitalistische diktatur da das volk nichts mehr zu melden hat und die politiker / parteien machen was sie wollen. Sitze im parlament ist was anderes aber am regieren ist wieder was anderes.

Man erlebt es bereitz. Denke in der Vergangenheit.
Vor 20 jahre war deutschland die wohlstandsoase Europas und was ist es jetzt?
Das volk hat überhaupt nichts mehr zu melden. 
Es werden entschlüsse getroffen ohne das volk zu fragen per abstimung wie in andere Länder. 
Es wird jeden vorgeschrieben per gesetz was er zu tun und zu lassen hat bis zum letzten atemzug, das volk wird bevolmundet bei jeden schritt und tritt.

In andrre Ländern wurde sogar die Bevölkerung gefragt ob sie den Euro wollen oder nicht. Wurde der Deutsche Gefragt ob er den Euro will?
Über den rest will ich nicht mal mehr diskutieren.


----------



## Bärenmarke (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



EinarN schrieb:


> Ne !Hab ich das behaupet? Ne !
> Ich habs nur Verdeutlicht auf Landesniveau.
> Leider mus man das auch Verstehen



Du hast mich ohne Vermerk zitiert, daher kann ich zurecht davon ausgehen, dass du auch mich damit meinst und das lasse ich mir nicht gefallen, da dein geschriebenes bei mir nicht zutrifft



EinarN schrieb:


> Warum?
> Ich gehe so wie so nicht wählen da ich aus den "glauben" drausen bin und nehme wahl(lügnereien)kampanien so wie so nicht für voll.
> Abgesehen davon, bin ich aus den rosa kindheitsträume schon längst drausen.
> Mich kann man nicht verblöden mit........ "Ich senke die steuern, wähle mich!" und auch nicht kaufen mit verschenkte lollys in den innenstädten bei den "umbrella wahlstände"



Was hat wählen gehen mit verblöden oder Kindheitsträumen zu tun 
Das Steuersenkungen bei dem Schuldenstand nicht drin sind, sollte jedem Menschen der noch klar bei Verstand ist bewusst sein....
Daher sollte man das kleinere Übel abwegen, den auf eine Börsenumsatzsteuer wie es die SPD will kann ich sehr gerne verzichten....
Mir gibt man ja auch nicht die Hälfte von meinem Ersparten zurück, wenn ich mich verkalkuliert habe  
Nichts tun und sich dann darüber beschweren ist definitiv der falsche Weg, auch wenn das meiste von dem Pack Halsabschneider und sonstige Betrüger sind.... 


mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## EinarN (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@ Bärenmarke

es hat keinen sinn um herum zu philosophieren.
Fakt ist das seit 20 jahre eine komplete nation nur belogen wird mit KINDISCHE VERSPRECHUNGEN (deswegen meinte ich auch rosa kindheitsträume) in jede wahlkampanie wo jeder mensch mit ein gesunden verstand, merkt das diese leere versprechungen nicht eingehalten werden und es ist reine zeitverschwendung sich damit auseinander zu setzen.

Ich habs bereitz weiter oben geschrieben, die COALITION ANGELEGENHEIT weil egal wie man es dreht und wendet kommen immer ein und die selben am zug (FAST wie in eine Diktatur) und verbocken es wie am fliesband wie jetzt die grichenland angelegenheit. 

Dabei erwarten die, das 80 milionen menschen es einfach so hinnehmen und dafür wird die zukunft von mindestens 5 generationen BEWUST VERSAUT obwohl man es eindeutig merkt das es in diesen land was vor 20 jahre die Vohlstand oase europas war, mitlerweile in ein ARMUT BRENPUNKT MUTIERT und alles was mühsam in 40 jahre aufgebaut wurde mit derartige unüberlegte handlungen einfach den bach herunter geht.

Hast du kinder? (HABT IHR KINDER? ) Wie sieht wohl denen ihre zukunft aus wen das so weiter geht? Haste (HABT IHR) schon darüber nachgedacht?


----------



## Bärenmarke (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@EinarN

In den letzten 20 Jahren ist Deutschland im Grunde nur herunter gewirtschaftet worden Kohl und Merkel sei dank 

Aber wenn man nichts tut, ändert sich auch nichts.

Weil wenn du z.b. nichts machst gehn die ganzen  ich sag jetzt mal "leichtbeeinflussbare" trotzdem wählen und wählen den gleichen Scheiß wie immer...

Deswegen sollte man imo ein Zeichen setzen, dass es so nicht mehr geht!

Den wie du gesagt hast für die nächsten Generationen und ich denk auch noch für uns wird es nicht sehr toll werden bei den vielen Schulden...

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## amdintel (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> @EinarN
> 
> In den letzten 20 Jahren ist Deutschland im Grunde nur herunter gewirtschaftet worden Kohl und Merkel sei dank
> 
> ...



das ist nur halb war, 
es war die Wiedervereinigung die so viel Geld gekostet hatte 
und Kohl damals Gelder aus den Sozial Kassen genommen hatte 
"und sagte Wort Wörtlich das zahlen wir aus der Portokasse "
10 Jahre später fehlte dann das Geld  , 
vor der Wiedervereinigung ging es uns allen besser  und wenn man kuckt
heute tun die nicht mehr viel für die Wirtschaft keinen Neuen Sachen,
eher noch eine Behinderung keiner hat mehr groß Geld heute keiner kauft mehr was ,
weil die Abgaben last zu hoch ist MwSt 19 % ist zzu viel 17 % wäre besser und weg mit der Öko Steuer , ganz fähig damals war der Möllemann der hatte Deutschland gut nach vorne gebraucht  
Schröder hätte das auch geschafft wenn  nicht die Grünen gewesen währen  ? 
-meine Meinung -
Was Merke angehe mag ja eine ehrliche Politikerin sein nur kann die sich nicht durchsetzten,
regieren tun in Wirklichkeit andere , meine gehört zu haben das sie das nicht wollte mit dem  Staatshilfen für Griechenland  und nun kommt das doch und auf einma ist die dafür  seltsam ?


----------



## padme (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

also wählen ist wichtig;

denn wie man jetzt in nrw sieht, stagnieren die grossen parteien oder verlieren stimmen, die kleinen gewinnen an stimmen, und das macht eine regierungsbildung für die grossen so schwierig.

@amdintel

geld ist genug da, du meinst wahrscheinlich, dass das geld nur ungleich unter der bevölkerung aufgeteilt ist, denn geld kann ja nicht einfach so verschwinden, irgendwo muss es ja sein..


----------



## Bärenmarke (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



amdintel schrieb:


> das ist nur halb war,
> es war die Wiedervereinigung die so viel Geld gekostet



Ich hätte es vielleicht so sagen sollen, wenn man nichts gutes tut 




amdintel schrieb:


> Was Merkel angehe mag ja eine ehrliche Politikerin sein nur kann die sich nicht durchsetzten,



Ganz ehrlich, die Frau kannst du in der Pfeife rauchen, die war damals beim Kohl schon mit an Bord und hat nichts gutes geleistet und jetzt macht sie auch nichts gescheites  
Inkompetenz in Person ist die Frau

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## EinarN (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@ Bärenmarke

Wie sagt man so schön, "Mit eine schwalbe , kommt kein frühling".
Was nützt mich wen ich jedes mal wähle und immer wieder andere am zug kommen, immer wieder ein und die selben von der breiten masse gewählt werden?

Was Merkel Betrifft, die ist.........OUT OF ORDER. Man sieht ihr ans gesicht das die völlig überfordert ist mit das was sie tut.

Essind keine 48 stunden her, da sagte sie das sie unser geld rettet. 48 Stunden danach sucht sie nach SPARPAKETE und es wird bekannt gemacht das steuerzehler, städte u. komunen mit häftige einschränkungen erechnen müssen auf alle ebenen?

Was kommt nun? MwSt Erhöhung wie in Rumänien von 19% auf 22% oder sogar höher?
Vördergelder werden gestrichen. Das beginnt bei Azubis bis Arbeislose. Wen das gut geht, bin Ich Prister.
Alldas für Grichenland. So fie blödheit hält man ja im kopf nicht aus.

Die Jugend hier ist Gelangweilt und nicht Gefördert. Die kids finden kaum vereine wio sie sich austoben können, finden kein ausbildung platz, keine arbeit. Nun sollen genau für diese was eigentlich die zukunft des landes bedeuten, die gelder gestrichen werden, das noch mehr kids auf der strasse  planlos herum hängen, noch mer kids in der gewalt- alcohool-  drogenszene u. prostitution ab rutschen, noch mehr armut.

Diese KOSTENLOSE RENBAHNEN was man in Deutschland Autobahn nennt, sind unter aller letzte sau, die strassen in den städten sind auch nicht weit entfernt. Hier sollen auch gelder gestrichen werden.
WIE BLÖD !
Alldas für diese Grichischen versager. 

Bald haben wir OFF ROAD autobahnen und das KOSTENLOS. WOZU! Die solln endlich diese dämliche PKW Maut Einführen das geld in der Kasse kommt um diese strassen auch in stand zu halten und sich nicht mehr als CARITAS HIGHWAY für Europa Aufspielen.
Dabei könnten die gefälligst die Armee aus Afganistan zurück zihen und die gelder für den schwachsinn streichen und nicht die gelder für Jugend. Währe sinvoller.

Was Deutschland betrifft, Ich kene es seit 1990 seit ich hier her gezogen bin alls Spätaussiedler. Was davor war ist mir unbekannt und kann darüber nicht diskutieren aber ich weis wie es in 1990 war (Europas Wohlstandsoase) und was es jetzt ist (ein desaster).


----------



## padme (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@EinarN

du siehst nur dunkle wolken am horizont, wie soll deutschland denn wieder zur "wohlstandsoase" werden, wenn alle nur so pessimistisch denken, wie du?
ökonomie ist etwas das menschen für menschen machen, wir sind es die dieses system am laufen halten, wie soll das funktionieren, wenn wir unseren glauben daran verlieren.
kommst du aus nrw?
da kann man momentan ganz gut beobachten, das wählen ganz wichtig ist, denn die kleinen parteien, die einen zuwachs zu verbuchen haben, machen es den großen etablierten, alleine durch ein paar %-punkte schwierig eine regierung zu bilden. 
und wenn du meinst, dass die grossen parteien alle gleich sind, dann ist es doch offensichtlich, dass du deiner stimme einer kleinen partei geben musst, nur um den grossen ein stein in den weg zu legen, oder weil eben nicht alle gleiich sind.

auf der einen seite beschwerst du dich, das so vieles in deutschland den bach runter geht, aber auf der anderen seite legst du dein schicksal in die hand derer, denen du die kompetenz absprichst etwas zum besseren zu ändern, und dabei verlangst du, dass gerade diese gruppe deine probleme angeht. das ist ein wiederspruch.

es hilft auch nicht, wenn man sich immer gleich die schreckenszenario  ausmalt. 
du musst mehr an dich glauben, ich stimme dir ja zu, das geld hier bei uns ist ungleich verteilt. trotzdem kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass es dir im vergleich von 1990 zu heute so viel schlechter gehen kann. ich nehme mal an, du hast so wie die meisten hier, ein dach über den kopf, einen vollen kühlschrank, und einen pc mit i-net anschluss.
sieh was du erreicht hast, und nicht was dir fehlt..


----------



## EinarN (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Ich sehe nicht nur dunkle wolken sondern die realität. du glaubst wohl nicht im ernst das deutschland eine wohlstandsoasse wird duch milliardenbeschenkungen an versager, durch einfrierung der zukunftsfinantierung und paralel werden miliarden noch verschwndet durch der andauerde amerikanische arschkriherei wo der ami befehlt und wir exekutieren mitder begründung NATO VERTRÄGE, setzen menschen leben auf spiel in irgendwelche islamische pampa IM NAME DES FRIEDENS wo in wirklichkeit wieder der amerikaner abkassiert unter irgendwelchen theroristen oder atombomben vorwand was nicht existieren wie in den fahl IRACK usw.

Jährlich werden milliarden verschwendet für irgendwelche nicht nachvolzihbare blödsinne was irgendwo im ausland versicken auf nie mehr wiedersehen.

So soll der Wohlstand kommen?

Das was ich schreibe ist kein schrecken szenario und auch keine wiedersprücherei sondern die realität was ich in mein umfeld sehe. 
Was man dagegen machen kann? 
Jede menge weil nur mit wählen gehen ist es nicht getan aber so was darf ich hier nicht schreiben weil ich kein bock hab das irgendwann die kripo an meine tür steht und ich draufgehe alls volksverhätzer oder weis der gajer noch was.


----------



## padme (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



EinarN schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht nur dunkle wolken sondern die realität. du glaubst wohl nicht im ernst das deutschland eine wohlstandsoasse wird duch milliardenbeschenkungen an versager, durch einfrierung der zukunftsfinantierung und paralel werden miliarden noch verschwndet durch der andauerde amerikanische arschkriherei wo der ami befehlt und wir exekutieren mitder begründung NATO VERTRÄGE, setzen menschen leben auf spiel in irgendwelche islamische pampa IM NAME DES FRIEDENS wo in wirklichkeit wieder der amerikaner abkassiert unter irgendwelchen theroristen oder atombomben vorwand was nicht existieren wie in den fahl IRACK usw.
> 
> Jährlich werden milliarden verschwendet für irgendwelche nicht nachvolzihbare blödsinne was irgendwo im ausland versicken auf nie mehr wiedersehen.
> 
> so soll der Wohlstand kommen?



hey, das hast du falsch verstanden ich habe das wort "wohlstandsoase" nur von dir zitiert, und wollte dir dadurch zeigen, dass durch deinen pessimismus keine veränderung herbeizuführen ist.

wenn ich deinen beitrag oben lese, dann hast du das prinzip der politik durchaus verstanden, trotzdem denke ich, ist es nicht förderlich sich dadurch selbst herunterziehen zu lassen. geniess das leben, kümmer dich mehr um die leute in deinem bekanntenkreis, wenn du nicht wählen gehst, wirst du sowieso nix an den zuständen ändern können, vom nix tun, wird sich auch nix ändern.
ich will dich nicht belehren, du bist selber alt genug. schau dich in deinem umfeld um, sag deinem nachbarn mal wieder guten morgen, frag wies im geht, die kleinen freuden werden dir mehr bringen, als die hetzerische berichterstattung der grossen medien.

edit: was willst du denn ausser wählen gehen unternehmen?, ..kriminelle energie freilassen??
durchaus, ..wenn du ein heer von gleichgesinnten hinter dir hast, ich weiss nicht ob man heute mit einem      putsch in brd durchkommt, oder an was du gedacht hast?


----------



## Cop (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

mal schauen wie lange es noch dauert, bis der erste Politiker wieder "den" Schuldiegen aus dem Hut zaubert, und die H4 Hetze wieder losgeht !


----------



## EinarN (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Was wohlstand betrifft, ich kann mich gut erinern, in 1990 ging ich mit 100 DM in ein lebensmittel laden in Berlin. Ich kam heraus mit 2 Einkaufswagen (von den großen wie bei Aldi) sodermassen voll das diese Überqalmten und mir die lebensmittel herunter fallten.

Heute gehe ich mit 50 EURO (100 DM) im laden und schaffe es nicht mal 20% das ein zu kaufen was ich mir vorgenommen habe und frage mich was ich mit den geld gemacht habe. Dabei kaufte ich das billigste vom billigen was es nur gibt.

So was währe der erste schritt wo jeder ohne ausnahme nachdenken soll wen es darauf ankommt, BEVOR er sein kreuzlein auf ein wahlzettel macht

Währe auch nicht schlecht, das man den Politikern fordert zu VERÖFENTLICHEN auf was sie die steuergelder ausgeben. Sollen wir es auch wissen wohin das geld von 80 milionen deutsche hingeht und auch warum die bundessteueruhr balld lichtgeschwindigkeit ereicht.

Die Städten und kommunen, bevor sie irgendwelche großenwahnsinige baupläne umsetzen und sämtliche städte verunstalten mit jede menge sinlose immobilien, das vohrgehen Veröfentlichen so das "auch wir" es wissen sollen bzw. uns FRAGEN ob wir den rotz eigentlich brauchen.

Ich sehe es nur hier in Duisburg was abgehet, da wird  /wurde jede menge dreck gebaut was kein schwein braucht. Die Galeria Duisburg z.B. Steht LEER UND VERLASSEN seit gut 2 Jahre, ein brandneues Gebeude was kein schwein haben will. Alles auf kosten der Steuerzahler. Paralel JAMMERN die das sie kein Geld haben um die strassen zu reparieren nach den winter.

Manchmal frage ich mich echt wer hat den dämlichenn bürokraten u. politikern eigentlich ins gehirn geschissen?



Cop schrieb:


> mal schauen wie lange es noch dauert, bis der erste Politiker wieder "den" Schuldiegen aus dem Hut zaubert, und die H4 Hetze wieder losgeht !



Anscheint haste es nicht mitbekommen das sämtliche zuschusse was masnahmen, wiedereingliederung, bewerbungskosten usw GESTRICHEN WERDEN FÜR GRIECHENLAND.
wurde ja klar und deutlich in den medien bekanntgegeben alls *SPARVORSCHLAG Nr. 1*.


----------



## hyperionical (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Die Entwertung des Geldes ist ein natürlicher Prozess innerhalb des Finanzsystems, ohne das dieses kollabieren würde.
Die aktuellen Vorgänge in Griechenland passieren parallel überall in faktisch jedem Staat der Erde (auch in DE) und werden sich aufgrund der Grundmechanismen des Finanzsystems auch immer weiter aufschaukeln (dagegen kann auch niemand was machen, so tragisch das klingt).
Aufgrund der Zusammenhänge zwischen Finanzsystem und Staaten ist es auch wenig relevant welche Partei man wählt, da alle im selben Käfig, nur in verschiedenen Ecken des selbigen sitzen.


----------



## EinarN (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

ie Grundmechanismen des Finanzsystems sind von uns menschen erschaffen. Das man dieses nicht endern kann ist totaler blödsinn.
Man kann es endern wen man es will, man kann es kontrolieren und beeinflüssen wen man es will.
Wichtig ist unter welche prioritäten man es macht.
Die Grundmechanismen des Finanzsystems sind kein selbständigen unabhängiges unkontrolierbares system, kein lebewesen.

Das man es nicht kontrolieren kan, das ist nur eine politische system ausrede wegen falsch gesetzte prioritäten. Das es sich aufschaufeln wird, klar. wird es tun aber wie lange? Wie fiele generationen müssen WARTEN bis es sich aufschaufelt unter der Voraussetzung das nichts dazwischen kommt.
Wen nun noch eine amerikanische bank pleite geht, den rest in domino efekt mitzien, sind wird endgültig am arsch und aufschaufeln tut es sich dann nur noch in den träumen und phantasien. möglicherweise dann, in 300 jahre wenn überhaupt.

Man sollte diese theoretische politische schwärmerei nach den moto "*WIRD SCHON GUT GEHEN*" weg lassen, sich etwas mehr mit der realität und tatsachen beschäftigen und nicht............ "Die schwalbe aus der hand abgeben für diese was am zaun hockt" auf basis von spekulationen und theoretische berechnungen was weit entfernt von der realität sind.
die grichen bekommen milliarden, man erwartet das diese es zurück zahlen, man erwartet das sich diese an der EU regeln halten.

*Was passiert wen die es NICHT TUN ?* 
Man sieht das trotz hilfe in Anmarsch diese Pleite Sturköpfe bauen da unten fast eine regelreche revolution auf. 
Bei so ein Verhalten, wer denkt das sich diese grichen an den spielregeln halten, in denen vertraun hat, hat echt den schuss nicht gehört.


----------



## padme (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



EinarN schrieb:


> ie Grundmechanismen des Finanzsystems sind von uns menschen erschaffen. Das man dieses nicht endern kann ist totaler blödsinn.
> Man kann es endern wen man es will, man kann es kontrolieren und beeinflüssen wen man es will.
> Wichtig ist unter welche prioritäten man es macht.
> Die Grundmechanismen des Finanzsystems sind kein selbständigen unabhängiges unkontrolierbares system, kein lebewesen.



wo du recht hast, hast du recht, seh ich genauso.. 
das staaten bei der ezb oder fed zinsen zahlen müssen, wenn sie sich geld leihen, ist der größte humbug den sich die lobbyisten da oben haben einfallen lassen. ..denn, wer profitiert denn von den zinsen die die ezb oder fed einnehmen??


----------



## Tom3004 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



padme schrieb:


> wo du recht hast, hast du recht, seh ich genauso..
> das staaten bei der ezb oder fed zinsen zahlen müssen, wenn sie sich geld leihen, ist der größte humbug den sich die lobbyisten da oben haben einfallen lassen. ..denn, wer profitiert denn von den zinsen die die ezb oder fed einnehmen??



Also, dass Finanzsystem ist zwar kein Lebewesen, aber wenn es von jemandem bestimmtes kontrolliert werden würde, würde derjenige es 100% zu seinem Vorteil ausnutzen. 
Deswegen, denke ich, wurden Grundprinzipien festgelegt, die man nichtmehr ändern kann. 
Also man könnte schon, aber es hätte halt massive Auswirkungen auf jeweils andere Länder und Währungen. 
MfG, Tom


----------



## EinarN (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@ Tom3004

Da liegst du aber falsch.
Die Rosweltbank hat eine Wirtschafstkrise VORGEGAUKELT, ABKASSIERT und UNTER GETAUCHT.
Lese die geschihte und wen du dafür keine zeit hast, schau dir das video ZEITGEIST an beide teile. 
Da ist einiges Erklärt über die AMERIKANISCHEN GÖTTER

Das sich jemand das System zu 100% unter den nagel reist, das ist schon längst passiert und das sind die so beliebten AMERIKANISCHEN GÖTTER deswegen krichen ja alle nationen in den amerikanischen arsch via NATO oder sonstiges seit jahrzehnte unter sämtliche Vorwände und sobald der amerikanische arsch mal furzt, zittern alle nationen welt weit und haben angst das sie drauf gehen. (Siehe Wirtschaftskrise was wir gerade erleben).

PS:

grichenland MUSS geretet werden weil von da bis in den Erdöl schlarafenland ist ja nur ein shritt und die zapfseule muss doch für die AMERIKANISCHEN GÖTTER gesichert sein. 

Im Anhang eine BILDLICHE DARSTELLUNG des Verhaltens:


----------



## hyperionical (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



EinarN schrieb:


> ie Grundmechanismen des Finanzsystems sind von uns menschen erschaffen. Das man dieses nicht endern kann ist totaler blödsinn.
> Man kann es endern wen man es will, man kann es kontrolieren und beeinflüssen wen man es will.
> Wichtig ist unter welche prioritäten man es macht.
> Die Grundmechanismen des Finanzsystems sind kein selbständigen unabhängiges unkontrolierbares system, kein lebewesen.




Und wie sollte man es ändern?
Das System kann aufgrund schon oberflächlich erkennbarer Fehler wie der nichtvorhandenen Zinsen und der multiplen Vermehrung von Geld durch das Mindestreservensystemn nicht funktionieren und ist auf ständiges "Wachstum" ausgelegt. Das aber ist ja völliger Irrsinn, da nichts nur wächst oder nur schrumpft bzw. gleich bleibt.
Daraus folgt aber auch die Frage was man da kontrollieren will, denn der korrekte Begiff ist dann wohl eher verzögern der Konsequenzen.



EinarN schrieb:


> Das man es nicht kontrolieren kan, das ist nur eine politische system ausrede wegen falsch gesetzte prioritäten. Das es sich aufschaufeln wird, klar. wird es tun aber wie lange? Wie fiele generationen müssen WARTEN bis es sich aufschaufelt unter der Voraussetzung das nichts dazwischen kommt.
> Wen nun noch eine amerikanische bank pleite geht, den rest in domino efekt mitzien, sind wird endgültig am arsch und aufschaufeln tut es sich dann nur noch in den träumen und phantasien. möglicherweise dann, in 300 jahre wenn überhaupt.



Du kannst ja auf die Straße rennen und rumbrüllen, nur bringen wirds nix da erst wenn genügend Leute von sich aus der Meinung sind das etwas getan werden muss bewegt sich auch was. Bist du der Meinung das viele Menschen dazu bereit sind?



EinarN schrieb:


> Man sollte diese theoretische politische schwärmerei nach den moto "*WIRD SCHON GUT GEHEN*" weg lassen, sich etwas mehr mit der realität und tatsachen beschäftigen und nicht............ "Die schwalbe aus der hand abgeben für diese was am zaun hockt" auf basis von spekulationen und theoretische berechnungen was weit entfernt von der realität sind.
> die grichen bekommen milliarden, man erwartet das diese es zurück zahlen, man erwartet das sich diese an der EU regeln halten.
> 
> *Was passiert wen die es NICHT TUN ?*
> ...



Es wird nicht erwartet das sie es zurückzahlen, das ist so falsch. Da man lediglich eine Reduzierung des Defizits fordert stellt sich ja die Frage wie kann man etwas bezahlen kann wenn man weiter Geld verliert?




Allgemein:
Die Zeitgeist-Filme sind sehr gut als Grundlage, aber das als umfassende Bildung zu betrachten ist wohl recht töricht da das Video auch nur den Anspruch hat die Grundmechanismen zu beleuchten.
Und es ist wohl relativ egal ob da Amerika oder sontwer steht, da das System von solchen erfundenen Lokalitätsbegiffen völlig unabhängig ist.

PS: Weniger schreien und eine bessere Ausdrucksweise (vor allem inhaltlich) wären echt ne Erleichterung bei der Disskusion.


----------



## EinarN (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Ich schreie nicht. Was ich Groß u. Fett schreibe ist Text Herforhebung von meiner seite. Bitte nicht falsch Interpretieren.

was Zeitgeist Betrifft, ja. Da werden Grundmechanismen beleuchtet was eigentlich das "A" und "O" im System sind. Wurden diese Grundmechanismen korrekt Geführt, leuft auch der rest Korrekt. leuft da was Schief, ist der rest auch ein desaster. quasi eine Kettenreaktion.

Nehmen wir als Beispiel den Ersten Kapitel aus Zeitgeist, RELIGION / GLAUBEN.

vor 2010 Jahre startete eine Massen Individuum Verblödung der Menschlichen Spezies. Was haben wir heute davon?
- Fanatismus, Krige, Mord, Totschlag, Rassenhass, Diskriminierung, Unterentwicklung einiger folksschihten usw. Wozu ist (war) das gut?

Genau so geht es auch im Wirtschaftlichen System. 
Dazu kommt es noch die Demokatische Einstellung " Minderheit fügt sich der Mehrheit". 
Wen nun die Mehrheit wie die Schaffe ein Falsches Ziel Volgen, kann die Minderheit nicht dagegen Steuern. 
Diese ist Verpflichtet sich zu Fügen egal ob es ihnen Past oder nicht und so komt  eins zum anderen.


----------



## DOTL (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



EinarN schrieb:


> Ich schreie nicht. Was ich Groß u. Fett schreibe ist Text Herforhebung von meiner seite. Bitte nicht falsch Interpretieren.


 
Demnach wäre es zu empfehlen zu anderen stilitischen Mitteln oder Methoden zu greifen. Vielleicht könntest du auch mit Unterstreichungen arbeiten, um gewisse Textpassagen hervorzuheben?
Zudem steckt auch in der Kürze die Würze. Je weniger Hevorhebungen du verwendest, desto eher fallen diese auf. Anderweitig würde dein Geschriebenes nur unnötig unübersichlicht dargestellt werden.

Allgemein würde dieser Diskussion aber eine gesunde Objektivität ganz gut tun. Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass besonders bei politischen Diskussionen nicht immer alle Meinungen oder ein Dach gebracht werden können. Dennoch sollte man darauf achten, dass die Ausdrucksweise und die Formulierungen soweit stimmig sind. Ebensolches gilt für gewisse eingefügte Bilder, welche die Diskussion im Kern nicht bereichern.


----------



## EinarN (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

In allgemein haste recht und was bildliche darstellungen betrifft, diese sind satirisch / ironisch gemeint.

Das große problem bei derartige politische diskussionen ist das man versucht die uhrsache des problems heraus zu finden. Das ind leider etwasschwierig und das thema weicht temporär vom uhrsprung ab.

Was griechenland betrifft, da sind die problemen noch vertiefert alls  erwartet und ich denke das wen man eine bundesweite umfrage starten wurde, nicht mal 10% der bevölkerung ist mit der beschenkung einverstanden.
Noch traurig ist es das unsere politiker uns nicht mal fragen bzw. unsere zustimmung zu solche aktionen verlangen und das ist eine unfaire bevolmundung. 

In andere ländern wurde die bevölkerung sogar zur euro einführung befragt. Hier wird immer wieder über unseren kopf entschlossen was mit unserer geld gemacht wird.


----------



## Tom3004 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



EinarN schrieb:


> @ Tom3004
> 
> 
> PS:
> ...


Also, soweit mit bekannt ist besitzen die USA riesige Mengen an Erdöl Reserven & nutzen trotzdem die Öl Quellen aus Nahost. 

Ich werde mir die Videos mal angucken.  

Also, kontrolliert die USA, dass Finanzsystem, ist aber trotzallem nicht der Motor der Weltwirtschaft. Das ist nämlich China. 
Lieg ich da richtig ? 
MfG, Tom


----------



## EinarN (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

China? Mit was?
China ist ein newcomer im bereich dank globalisierung und billigarbeiter.
Wen morgen ein anderes land noch billiger als china produziert, rennen alle dahin und China kann daran glauben.

USA ist seit gut 100 jahre wen nicht noch mehr am Langen hebel und nicht seit gestern wie China. Währe china eine Gefahr für der Amerikanische Macht, hätten die sich dort schon längst bemerkbar gemacht, irgendwas erfunden um die aus dem spiel heraus zu kicken auch wen die grösser sind alls Irack oder sonstige.
Der Amerikaner mischt sich immer dort ein wo etwas zu holen ist.

Mal so als Beispiel

- Zerfahl des ostblocks = Keine Einmischung
- Jugoslavien Krig = Keine Einmischung. Jahrelang haben sich die dort abgemurkst aus fanatische religiongründe, hundert tausende unschuldige sind verreckt und den amerikaner ging es am allerwertesten vorbei.

- EU Osterweiterung = Jaaaa.... Muss schnell gehen um sicher zu sein das der Eiserne vorhang Platt ist Entgültig, Wie möglich nah an den Russen, die Gesammte Schwarzmeer küste (bulgarien u. Rumänien ist Rappelvoll mit USA NATO Stützpunkte das man dort nicht mal mehr atmen kann.
- Befreiung Kuwait's = Jaaaa... Hier gibts was zu Holen
- Diktaturbeendung in Iraq = Jaaaa..... Hier gibts was zu holen (atombombe vorwand)
- Afganistan / Taliban = Jaaaa....... Therorismus Forwand, um die Macht über den Ölquellen zu haben, sich ein centrum auf zu bauen

Man muss nur 1 + 1 Zusammen zählen um zu sehen was Los ist.

PS:

Über den "fast" ecla Bush vs. uneingeladener Putin bei den Nato Summit in Bukarest, sommer 2008, wo Merkel. u. Sarkosi in der Letzte Sekunde die Situation Geretet haben, will Ich nicht mehr schreiben. 
Habe ich bereitz und wurde traurigerweise Belechelt obwohl ich das Gesammte geschehen (worüber die medien in Deutschland nur 10 sekunden berichtet haben) live im Rumänischen TV miterlebt.

Wie den Putin sein Flugzeug in Bukarest Landete war die Koplette Rumänische Armee auf Alarmstufe Rot und den Reportern ziterten die Stimmen. sogar Panzer wurden in Bukarest an Strategische pukte postiert.


----------



## Tom3004 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Also, dass China nicht die Nummer 1. sein soll, bezweifle ich und auch andere denk ich mir mal, stark. 

Das was du sagst, dass die USA immer dahin geht, wo was zu holen ist, ist mir bewusst. 

Ein weiteres Beispiel, was nur eine Vermutung von mir ist,...

Vor 4 oder 5 Wochen, war doch der Atomgipfel, wo über "schmutzige Bomben" geredet wurde. 

Stellt ihr euch da nicht die Frage: Wie kommt ein amerikanischer Präsident, über Nacht auf die Idee " Achja, es gibt ja viel zuwenig Sicherheit, bei atomaren Materialien" ? 

Ich denke, dass die amerikanische Regierung, eingeschlossen das FBI, MI6, CIA & Co schon von irgendwelchen terroristischen Aktivitäten wissen, wo solche atomaren Materialien abhanden gekommen sind. 
Man könnte jetzt darüber philosophieren, dass die Amerikaner von einem geplanten Anschlag, z.B im Januar 2011 wissen.
Jetzt haben sie allerdings das Thema schon angesprochen und Sicherheitsvorkehrungen getroffen. 
Wenn im Januar 2011 der Anschlag passiert, welcher eventuell auch selber von den Amerikanern inszeniert wurde, können  die Bürger der Regierung keine Schuld mehr zuweisen. 

Was macht also ein total überschuldetes Land, wenn auf eine Stadt von Terroristen oder von "angeblichen" Terroristen eine schmutzige Bombe auf eine mittelgroße Stadt geworfen wurde ? 

Sie ziehen in den Krieg, weil dadurch die Rüstungindustrie angekurbelt wird, sie dadurch ihre Schulden minimieren und alles ohne Lebenseinschränkungen auf Seiten der amerikanischen Bürgern. 

Das war eine Theorie von mir, also mom. keine Realität. 
MfG, Tom


----------



## padme (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@tom3004

da muss ich dir zustimmen, die chinesen sind in der tat eine sehr ernstzunehmende wirtschaftsmacht, und die amerikaner sind mittlerweile bei den chinesen tatsächlich sehr hoch verschuldet.


----------



## EinarN (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Ich bezweifle nicht das die Chinesen mitlerweile eine "big power" sind was WIR eigentlich in diese Lage gebracht haben aber die amerikanische macht haben sie noch immer nicht egal wie verschuldet der amerikaner ist und die Chinesen haben nicht was der Amerikaner hat. ERDÖL !

Was Americanische inszenierung betrifft, daran sind die meister. Siehe ZEITGEIST Kapitel 4 (wen ich mich richtig erinere) das thema Twin Tower, die angebrachten 30 Sprengsäze was die teile eigentlich zum einstürzen brachten, dazu die Volkseinschühterung mit den thema KLIMAWANDEL was nach der Religiosen Humbug der zweit Gröste erfundene humbug ist in der menschlichen geschihte.
Alls beispiel, habt ihr euch gefragt WARUM sämtliche länder so ein riesen palaber mit der klimawandel geschichte machen nur den amerikaner geht es am allerwertesten vorbei, labert irgendwas dazwischen zum schein aber machen tut er nichts und das schon seit jahrzehnte.

Es ist gelungen mit den klimawandel schwachsinn fast das gesamte planet in angst und schrecken zu versetzen, alle kuschen und lassen sich mit sämtlichen eco mist steuern abzocken, gelder was nicht nachvolzibar ins nirvana verschwinden, von alternative energie wird nur gelabert aber gemacht wird kaum was brauchbares. 
Dabei dringt der amerikaner immer weiter wohr in den erdöl länder um die macht sich unter den nagel zu reisen und die wirtschaft immer mehr zu kontrolieren.

Falls ihr es übersieht, unser planetarische wirtscaft wird zu 80% vom ERDÖL REGIERT, das komplette wirtschaft system, die komplette industrie ist darauf aufgebaut. Alles was sich auf diesen planet bewegt, basiert auf erdöl und die dazugehörigen derivaten. Das beginnt mit den einfachen PLASTIK SPIELZEUGE und endet mit den Spritt.

Wen der amerikaner die macht koplett über das erdöl hat, den hahn zudreht, kann sich gesamt China alls HARTZ 4 Empfänger anmelden (mit seine finantiele power den hintern ab wischen) und nicht nur diese.
Der amerikaner fahrt weiter seine bumbumbumbum V8, zeigt mit den finger auf uns und wir SCHIEBEN DEN SMART zur tanke.

Wer Erdöl hat, hat auch die macht, das wirtscaftliche monopol und der amerikaner hat nun mal diese macht da er seit jahre mitten in Kuwait Hausiert und bis DUBAI ist nur ein Katzensprung.

@ padme

Der preis Pro Barrel Öl war gestern 15.05.2010, *76,70 $*.
Mach dir mal gedanken, was Passieren wurde wen der Amerikaner über nacht die koplette macht über das rohöl hat und 250$ oder sogar 300$ pro Barrel verlangt von den ah... so starken chinesen. Wie schnell sind diese Pleite bei der Industrie was sich dort aufgebaut hat und bei den Rohöl Verbrauch was die haben?
Die sind dan so schnell in den Reis Mitelalter, wie du dir es nicht vorstellen kanst und wir nehmen ein Kredit auf um ein Smart zu Tanken.


----------



## padme (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@EinarN

nabend erstmal, ich hab das gefühl, du hast dir gerade noch mal die zeitgeist doku zu gemüte gezogen, denn jetzt hast du quasi nach und nach jedes thema vom inhalt her einmal angesprochen.
(bis auf die idee des utopia)
die zeitgeist doku ist mir auch bekannt, eine sehr gute doku, im kern einen nicht bestreitbarer wahrheitsgehalt, aber es spiegelt auch nur eine meinung wieder, gerade das thema klimawandel;
kurz, ..wir gehen mit unserer umwelt nicht gut um, wusstest du, dass im pazifik ein müllberg schwimmt, der so gross ist wie zentraleuropa, dieser hat sogar schon einen eigenen namen bekommen, und von allein wird der da nicht hingekommen sein.
auch sind wir gelegentlich in amerika unterwegs, und die grossen v8 zeiten sind da schon lange vorbei, sicher ist da drüben noch alles eine nummer grösser, aber bei der "normalen" bevölkerung ist nicht mehr viel zu sehen von bigger is better.
naja das gute öl, nebenbei bemerkt besitzen wir kein auto, aber natürlich ist erdöl für uns alle wichtig, dass der barrel so teuer ist, liegt ja auch gerade daran, dass die chinesen so viel desselbigen benötigen..
was wäre wenn, amerika alles öl der welt hat, darüber will ich jetzt nicht spekulieren, momentan haben die amerikaner ja nicht nur volle tanks, sondern auch ölige küsten, quasi überall öl...
schönen abend


----------



## annoyin'Spoon (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@padme 
/sign

@ EinarN
 Wusstest du dass China zurzeit eigentlich das einzige Land is des Geld hat? Alle anderen Länder sind in den Miesen, da ausgelöst durch übertriebenem Sozialismus, denn jeder seinen Plasmafernsehr haben und für jeden S**** Geld bekommen will (extrem Griechenland) -> Staat geht pleite-> nimmt Geld auf vom Land das Geld hat(China/Indien?) -> China überrollt die Länder nicht, da China von diesen weiter finanziert wird und will schließlich weiterhin ne Geldquelle

Amerika, Deutschland, ... alle ham se kaum nch Geld.
Und Öl haben hauptsächlich noch die Scheiche(?)...



> vor 2010 Jahre startete eine Massen Individuum Verblödung der  Menschlichen Spezies. Was haben wir heute davon?
> - Fanatismus, Krige, Mord, Totschlag, Rassenhass, Diskriminierung,  Unterentwicklung einiger folksschihten usw. Wozu ist (war) das gut?


Wenn du Jesus meinst, dann darfst du nicht vergessen: 
Wär es Jesus ned gewesen, es gäbe ne andere Religion, die den Platz des Christentums eingenommen hätte, und generell hätte die Menschen IMMER nen Grund gefunden sich die Köppe für irgend nen Scheiß einzuhauen, der Glaube war nur Ausrede....


----------



## EinarN (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@ padme

Ich hab Zeitgeist Erwähnt nur um die Tarn / lügen / volksirreführungen der amerikanern hervor zu heben. Zeitgeist ist nicht dr mass aller dinge.
Das bei den amis V8 Geschihte ist da täuscht du dich. Mag sein das einige da auch Smart fahren aber die große mase macht weiter mit den Doge Ram, Camaro mit sogar 6,6 liter maschine, charger usw.
Mit amerikanische autos da kenne ich mich ein wenig aus und die amerikanische menthalität diesbezüglich kenne ich auch. Hab genug größenwahnsinige verwandten da drüben und fahre selbr so eine kiste (siehe benützerbild). Ist aber nebensächlich.
auch mit diesen Ausdruck V 8 wolte ich nur zeigen welche menthalität die haben beim kapitel umwelt, veralgemeint gemeint.

@ annoyin'Spoon

Ja. Die Chinesen haben momentan geld und die gründe dazu hab ich auch bereitz genannt. Wie lange das noch dauern wird, lasse ich mal so stehen.

Was religion betrifft, klar das du recht hast. Das zeigt wiederum wie leicht die menscheit verblödert werden kann, wie schnell die menscheit grunde findet um blödsinne an zu stellen.
Sogar die grichen schlagen sich mitlerweile die köpfe da unten ein aber wen du die fragst, keiner hat eine ahnung warum anstat das sie sich freuen solen auf den Ahlmosen MADE IN GERANY


----------



## padme (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

moin EinarN

sicherlich hast du auch recht, dass drüben noch viele grosse autos rumfahren, will ich gar nicht bestreiten, das land ist zu gross um einen überblick zu haben, sind auch meist nur an der (edit:ost)-küste unterwegs, massachusetts, westlich von boston.
eigentlich wollte ich auch nur sagen, dass ich dort genausoviele kleinwagen sehe wie hier, vllt ist das verhältniss ein anderes.


----------



## EinarN (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Ich will mich nicht in den US Cars thematik zu sehr vertiefen um ein entgültigen off topic zu vermeiden aber in USA werden Europäer und "rice" gefahren nur von den Angebern und proler da diese dort genau so exoten sind wie die ami kisten hier.
Extrem kleinwagen werden dort eher von den schwachverdiner sozalen schiht was umbedingt ein fahrbaren untersatz brauchen und im schlimsten fahl um auf zu fallen für klienes geld.

Stell dir mal die frage z.B. wie sich ein SMART Verhält und was dein körper dazu sagt, mal mit diesen kühenhocker auf räder die Wüste von Nevada zu Überqueren.
Abgesehen das die kiste das nicht mit macht so eine strecke wo die strasse beim tag bei ab 50°C koht und nachts friert, ist am ziel dein körper krankenhaus reif versteift wie Lincoln's denkmal. 

Dort sind andere strassen Verhältnisse als hier, die untermotorisierten euros und rices sind dort übewiegend in den städten zu sehen, kurzstrecken usw. 
amerika ist ein land wo man einfache autos benötigt was man selbst entstören kann, falls man da liegen bleibt. Mit so ein Europäischen Elektroschrott, wen du da in der wüste liegen bleibst, kannste nur noch beten bis ein entstörwagen kommt bzw eine pannenhilfe, das dich nachts die hienen nicht auffressen.
da läuft keiner mit den OBD u. Steuergerät ersatz im koferraum, die städte sind auch nicht ineinander gestapelt wie hier, gelbe ADAC engel wie hier gibt es dort höchstens nur im traum.

Ich war drüben in urlaub, Hab die Strecke Chicago, Winnipeg - canadda und wieder runter über portland nach Californien, L.A. usw. Auf der Gesammte Strecke wen ich 50 BMW Gezählt habe ist Fiel aber in den Städten ist voll mit den proler dingen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



annoyin'Spoon schrieb:


> .... *Alle anderen Länder sind in den Miesen, da* *ausgelöst durch übertriebenem Sozialismus*, denn jeder seinen Plasmafernsehr haben und für jeden S**** Geld bekommen will ...


 
[Sarkasmus]
Mist! Jetzt ist der blöde Sozialismus da auch noch dran Schuld! Angeblich gibt´s den doch gar nich mehr und wir leben in einem kapitalistischen und neoliberalen System  ... 
Und die Ossi-Tante (bestimmt IM "Milliarde") macht noch alles schlimmer und verschenkt(sic!, wir sehen die Penunzen ja nie wieder!), wie im Sozialismus üblich, ganz solidarisch unsere "Volks"milliarden an die *Krieschen* (auch diese Schreibweise muss hier erlaubt sein)!

Dammich, wenn ich´s nicht besser wüßte, würde ich glattweg sagen: Ja so isses! Olympioniken, Mohammedaner, Ossis und andere Ausländer raus aus Deutschland und alle zusammen raus aus der EU und überhaupt!
[/Sarkasmus]


Mannmannmann. Sorry, aber was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein und irgendwie ist´s auch nur so zu ertragen.

Und dann will der Pöbel auch noch Geld für nix. Sollen die doch für lau malochen, damit die ihre Schulden in unserem Steinbruch abarbeiten können - immerhin haben die ja *unsere Exporte* importiert und dafür von *unseren Banken* für kaum(!) Zinsen *unsere Volksfestgeldanlagen *verprasst und damit *unseren Lebensstandard* ermöglicht, den *wir* uns ja auch nur auf Pump von unseren Urenkeln leisten können!

Naja, Hauptsache die ollen Sozen sind dran Schuld. Gerade bei den "kommunistenfressenden" Amerikanern eine wirklich irrwitzige Vorstellung.


----------



## EinarN (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

EU müste eigentlich überhaupt nicht existieren.

Ahhh............ genau ! Hab mich an etwas erinert:

- Unsere Uhrahnen vor hunderte von Jahren, haben die städte mit Hohe Mauern und wachtürme umrandet. 
Schade das die zeiten vorbei sind und das nicht um den ländern herum erweitert wurde und hundert mal höher.


----------



## annoyin'Spoon (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@Fanator II

Ich dacht mir scho das des so interpretiert wird. Nein, so meinte ich des ned, wenn dass so rüberkam tut es mit leid. 
Aber es ist schon krass was so mancher Grieche (nicht alle oder viele!!!) an extrageldern bekommt....
und es ist n unterschied ob es normal sozial( so wiess zu 95% in DE läuft [hoff ich ]) oder sozialistisch ist...jedenfalls für mich....


----------



## EinarN (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Grade in den nachrichten angesagt, Sparpakete werden geschnurt, Steuer Erhöngen kommen mit eine warscheinlichkeit von 80%.
Na dann............. Danke MERKEL für deine UNFÄHIGKEIT ei Land zu Regieren und die Grichenland Beschenkung auf unsere Kosten ! 
Ich muss gleich ab .
So langasam spiele ich echt mit den gedanken meine koffer zu packen und die weite suchen nach 20 jahre Deutschland weil so eine DÄMLICHE REGIERUNG gibt es nirgendwo mehr.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



annoyin'Spoon schrieb:


> @Fanator II
> 
> .....
> Aber es ist schon krass was so mancher Grieche (nicht alle oder viele!!!) an extrageldern bekommt....
> und es ist n unterschied ob es normal sozial( so wiess zu 95% in DE läuft [hoff ich ]) oder sozialistisch ist...jedenfalls für mich....


 
Weder mit sozialen noch sozialistischen Belangen hat aber die Griechenlandkrise wirklich etwas zu tun.


Entgegen der landläufigen, selbst durch öffentliche Medien kolportierten Desinformationspolitik, haben 90% der Griechen weder eine überproportionale Altersversorgung, noch ein überbordendes Einkommen.

Was die wirkliche Ursache für die Krise ist, steht hier: Griechenland ? Wikipedia

und hier noch mal ausführlicher: Griechische Finanzkrise 2009/10 ? Wikipedia

Die 13./14. Monatsrente oder die finanziellen Zusatz-Regularien für Staatsbedienstete sind im Vergleich zu den wirtschaftskriminalistischen Hauptursachen aber lediglich der Tropfen, der den Ozean zum Überlaufen gebracht hat.
Das Rentenniveau liegt trotz der beschriebenen Zusatzrenten für die EU unter dem Durchschnitt und es gibt ca. 1 Mio. Staatsbedienstete, -angestellte und -arbeiter, was nach Zahlen der Internationalen Arbeitsorganisation (ILO) einen Anteil von 20-23% der Werktätigen Griechenlands ausmacht. Und dennoch liegen auch hier die Ausgaben im EU-Mittlefeld: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staatsquote (Zahlen des statistischen BA leider nur bis 2005 im Wiki)

Allerdings sind es nicht mal die für die staatswirtschaftlichen Arbeitgeber wichtigen Beamten die das System ruinieren, sondern die s.g. politischen Beamten (also gekaufte Beamte der politischen Parteien), die sowohl das demokratische System in Griechenland zerstören, als auch dem Haushalt auf der Tasche liegen...

Und dennoch, gegenüber den spekulativen Geldvernichtungsfeldzügen einiger Ratingargenturen in Verbindung mit (vor allem amerikanischen) Investmentunternehmen sowie der Inner-EU-Exportpolitik einiger Staaten (hier vornehmlich Deutschland, Niederlande und Frankreich), sind die Haushaltsprobleme Griechenlands eher marginaler Natur.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@All:
Weitere Beiträge zur deutschen Parteienlandschaft, Klimawandel, Außenpolitik der USA,... werden als das behandelt, was sie sind. Offtopic-Spam.




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Eine Inflation in Kauf zu nehmen ist ein viel größeres Risiko find ich...
> Die Wirtschaftsleistung Griechenlands ist für die Welt nicht wirklich von Bedeutung, aber das hab ich glaub schon mal erwähnt



Die Wirtschaftsleistung Griechenlands ist in der Tat nicht soo wichtig. Aber eine Staatspleite in der Eurozone wäre Einfallgelegenheit für so ziemlich alles und das entstehende massive Ungleichgewicht innerhalb der EU hätte auch schwerwiegende soziale Folgen.
Eine Inflation dagegen - was soll die für Folgen haben?
Solange sie nicht weiter gepusht wird, ist es einfach nur eine Entwertung von bestehendem Barvermögen. Schlecht - ganz klar. Aber sehr gut kontrollierbar und kurzfristig auch noch unterstützend für die Export orientierte Wirtschaft.




> Die Spitze war wohl die Lehman brothers Pleite, aber das so ein Prozess nicht von heute auf morgen stattfindet sollte klar sein.... Griechenland hat seine Probleme auch nicht an einem Tag gemacht....
> Von daher versteh ich nicht wo dein Problem liegt?
> Eine Krise entsteht immer über einen längeren Zeitraum und die Immobilienblase war nunmal eine größere wie die Griechische



Die Immobilienblase hatte größere Folgen, als die Entwicklung Griechenlandes bislang. Die Entwicklung Griechenlandes beschäftigt die Börsen aber erst seit ein paar Wochen und die Auswirkungen haben bereits kontinentale Ausmaße erreicht. Die Lehman-Pleite kam Monate, nachdem die ersten Lücken im Hypothekenmarkt auffielen. Griechenland hat imho ungleich mehr Sprengkraft, als der US-Hypothekenmarkt und die trifft auch noch auf eine stark geschwächte Wirtschaft. Wenn man dieses Potential nicht frühzeitig eindämmt, kann man ggf. ganz einpacken.




> Nur das die Wirtschaftsleistung von Deutschland viel höher ist und wir viel Kreditwürdiger sind wie die Griechen....
> Wie oben schon gesagt, die Wirtschaftsleistung der Griechen ist unbedeutend klein
> Zumal die Beamtenquote bei den Griechen auch noch sehr hoch ist und mir keine wirklichen Kronjuwelen der griechischen Wirtschaft einfallen



Fallen die Kronjuwelen der deutschen Wirtschaft ein, die sich im Besitz des deutschen Staates sind?
Wie groß sind die Schulden des deutschen Staates im Vergleich zu seiner Wirtschaftsleistung?
Ja, wir sind Kreditwürdiger. Aber abgesehen, dass Deutschland größer und deswegen träger ist, gibt es da nicht viele Gründe führ. Wenn Gerüchte von mangelnder Kreditwürdigkeit (man beachte, dass Griechenland bis auf weiteres keine selbstverschuldeten Ausfälle hatte) die Runde machen, dann können wir in die gleiche Falle geraten. Und ein kollabierender Euro wäre mehr als nur ein Gerücht.




hyperionical schrieb:


> Allgemein:
> Die Zeitgeist-Filme sind sehr gut als Grundlage, aber das als umfassende Bildung zu betrachten ist wohl recht töricht da das Video auch nur den Anspruch hat die Grundmechanismen zu beleuchten.



Ich dachte immer, dass wollte polemische Propaganda sein?
Falls nicht, dann sind sie imho ziemlich gescheitert


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@ jepe:
(Weiterführung aus dem Euro-weg-Thread):

Mal davon ab, dass die beiden Dinge untrennbar miteinander verbunden sind, ist es ja gerade die Krux zu vermuten, in einem innergemeinschaftlichen Handels- und Finanzsystem wäre die Auslandsverschuldung der Importstaaten von den Auslandsvermögen der Exportstaaten unabhängig. Siehe dazu die Links weiter vorn. Wenn was importiert wird, muss es bezahlt werden. Wurden die deutschen Firmen für ihre Exporte nach GR bezahlt? Ja. Hat es die Firmen interessiert, woher das Geld kam? Nein. Das Geld war gepumpt. (Na Hauptsache die Außenhandelsbilanz stimmt. Uns doch egal woher die importierenden Staaten die Kohle nehmen.) Also gepumpt. Bei wem? International agierende Finanzkonsortien (u.a. Goldman Sachs und JP Morgan, die ja sogar die Bilanzen gefälscht haben, sowie andere von der BaFin vorerst gestoppte Finanzjongleure: BaFin - BaFin untersagt ungedeckte Leerverkäufe und ungedeckte CDS auf Staatsanleihen der Eurozone). Die Banken und Finanzunternehmen verdienen dazu ja auch gleich doppelt, nämlich an den Zinsen für das von uns geliehene Geld und an den Zinsen für die von uns spekulativ erworbenen Staatsanleihen und an den Zinsen für die nun anstehenden Nothilfen und unser Staat wiederum an den Steuern, die die Banken hier dafür zahlen, dass sie riesige Gewinne allein mit den Zinsen auf an Griechenland gepumptes Geld einfahren und an diesem ganzen Auslandsvermögen partizipiert wiederum die EU von unserer Volkswirtschaft als größtem Einzahler in den EU-Topf.
Ist das nicht offensichtlich?


Man kann grundsätzlich den Finanzfluss nicht mal 30%ig verfolgen, das gelingt weder auf nationaler Ebene durch die BaFin oder die anderen nationalen Einrichtungen der Gemeinschaftsstaaten, noch den derzeitigen Instrumentarien der EU... und auf globaler Ebene versagt das System ganz, weil niemand wirklich den globalisierten Wirtschafts- und Finanzmarkt überwacht/überwachen kann (nein der IWF ist dazu nicht in der Lage, auch wenn das mit zu seinen Aufgaben gehört). Das soll sich jedoch zukünftig, zumindest auf EU-Ebene, ändern: http://www.manager-magazin.de/geld/artikel/0,2828,631306,00.html weiterführend hier: http://ec.europa.eu/internal_market/insurance/docs/2009-markt-docs/communication-2009-252_de.pdf (wobei dann vllt. innereuropäisch eine 50%ige Überwachung erfolgen kann, global das Problem jedoch bestehen bleibt)
Wenn das also alles "esotherischer Spam" ist, *wieso* dann (viel zu spät und unzureichend aber immerhin) derartige Regulierungsbemühungen von Seiten der EU?? Nebelkerzen? Blinder Aktionismus?


Warum die Niederlande nicht schlechter oder ebenso schlecht dastehen, ist der komplett anders ausgerichteten Wirtschaftsstruktur ebenso geschuldet, wie dem Umstand, dass auch die Niederlande ein Exportland mit überwiegendem Absatzstandort EU sind. Außerdem lässt du doch mit dieser Fragestellung sämtliche historische Entwicklungen und Unterschiede zwischen Griechenland und den Niederlanden sowohl wirtschaftlicher als auch politischer Art außer Acht. Du hättest also auch gleich fragen können, warum Deutschland trotz höherer Einwohnerzahl schlechter da steht. 

Und wieso, wenn Irland und Spanien doch unter einer viel geringeren Staatsverschuldung leiden als sogar Deutschland ( http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:StSchuStBIP.png&filetimestamp=20100414003247 ), stehen die gleich nach Griechenland auf der Abschussliste der Ratingagenturen (und selbst da vollkommen unterschiedlich)? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griechische_Finanzkrise_2010#Entwicklung
Rein spekulativ scheint es sich hier um einen direkt auf das Wirtschaftsgefüge EU gerichteten Angriff zu handeln. 
Wer hätte denn aber daran Interesse? 

Hier noch mal meine Meinung aus der Sicht einer dir vielleicht etwas genehmeren Quelle: http://www.ftd.de/wirtschaftswunder/index.php?op=ViewArticle&articleId=2276&blogId=10

Äußerst wichtig und vielfach unbeachtet bei der Feststellung der "fragwürdigen" Aufnahme Griechenlands unter den gegebenen Bedingungen: Erweiterung der Europäischen Union ? Wikipedia
ist doch, wer trotz all dieser Bedenken so vehement darauf gedrängt hat?
Geschichte der Europäischen Integration ? Wikipedia (Beitritt)
+
Geschichte der Europäischen Integration ? Wikipedia (Euroeinführung)

Und hier noch mal aus offz. Quelle:
Griechenland in Europa: Griechische Botschaft Berlin

Edit: 21.05.: 2 Links gefixt


----------



## EinarN (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wirtschaftsgefüge EU gerichteten Angriff zu handeln.
> Wer hätte denn aber daran Interesse?


Die Russen !
Bei diese aussage befestige ich mich an den Fast ekla Bush vs. Putin - Nato Summit 2008 was ich bereitz mehrfach Erwähnte





> Hier noch mal meine Meinung aus der Sicht einer dir vielleicht etwas genehmeren Quelle: http://www.ftd.de/wirtschaftswunder/index.php?op=ViewArticle&articleId=2276&blogId=10
> 
> Äußerst wichtig und vielfach unbeachtet bei der Feststellung der "fragwürdigen" Aufnahme Griechenlands unter den gegebenen Bedingungen: Erweiterung der Europäischen Union ? Wikipedia
> ist doch, wer trotz all dieser Bedenken so vehement darauf gedrängt hat?
> ...


Die USA. 
Es ist ofensichtlich u. grundsäzlich an das Amerikanische interesse eine Beschleunigte NATO und EU osterweiterung volendet zu haben was das ales aus den Hintergrund Leitet.
Auch bei diese aussage befestige ich mich an den Fast ekla Bush vs. Putin - Nato Summit 2008 was ich bereitz mehrfach Erwähnte

Ob ihr es wahr haben wollt oder nicht, auch wen es absurd klingt aber ein zweiter kalter krig hat schon längst begonnen was uns alle teuer zu stehen kommen wird.
Dabei wen ich mir TV Berichte Ansehe wo Fr. Merkel gezeigt wird, man sieht es ihr an den Blicke, Man kann die Verzweifelung in ihre Augen Ablesen und die dazugehörige Unsicherheit.
Mit Andere Wörter wegen den Gefasten (erzwungnen) Entschluss, derer geht der hintern auf Glatteis.
Mitlerweile kommen sogar vorschläge wegen diese grichenland angelegenheit die MwSt auf 25% zu Erhöhen.

(Auch wen sich nun einige moderatoren ärgern werden ( @ *ruyven_macaran) *, was ich nun schreibe ist KEIN OFF TOPIC:
Laut TV Nachrichten, Sender Antena 1 Bukarest - In Rumänien gibt es bereitz ein Generalen Streik auf nationale ebene, die Rumänische Bevölkerung wünscht sich ein Austrit aus der EU da anstat Unterstüzungen kommen nur Vorderungen, Rumänien will nicht beteiligt werden an der Grichenland Geschihte, das Rumänische Volk wünscht sich keine utopische einbussen mehr wegen der EU Utopie aus Brüsell. Ein Regierungsmitglied wurde Gestern Fast Gelüncht auf offene strasse.)


----------



## padme (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wurden die deutschen Firmen für ihre Exporte nach GR bezahlt? Ja. Hat es  die Firmen interessiert, woher das Geld kam? Nein. Das Geld war  gepumpt. (Na Hauptsache die Außenhandelsbilanz stimmt. Uns doch egal  woher die importierenden Staaten die Kohle nehmen.) Also gepumpt. Bei  wem? International agierende Finanzkonsortien (u.a. Goldman Sachs und JP  Morgan, die ja sogar die Bilanzen gefälscht haben[..]



..wen willst du denn da einen vorwurf machen?

nächstenliebe ist in der rauen chefetage globaler firmen ein fremdwort!,  und nebenbei auch völlig fehl am platz.




EinarN schrieb:


> Laut TV Nachrichten, Sender Antena 1 Bukarest - In Rumänien gibt es bereitz ein Generalen Streik auf nationale ebene, die Rumänische Bevölkerung wünscht sich ein Austrit aus der EU da anstat Unterstüzungen kommen nur Vorderungen, Rumänien will nicht beteiligt werden an der Grichenland Geschihte, das Rumänische Volk wünscht sich keine utopische einbussen mehr wegen der EU Utopie aus Brüsell. Ein Regierungsmitglied wurde Gestern Fast Gelüncht auf offene strasse.)



nix für ungut EinarN, 
da gibts ein sprichwort, ..die ratten verlassen immer zuerst das sinkende schiff.


----------



## EinarN (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



padme schrieb:


> .
> nix für ungut EinarN,
> da gibts ein sprichwort, ..die ratten verlassen immer zuerst das sinkende schiff.


    

Genau RICHTIG GEPUNKTET und genau das soll einigen zum Nachdenken geben.

Schade nur das Grichenland nicht das gleiche macht. 
Die sind wohl dazu zu feifge. 
Dann wurden wir aus den schneider und eine sorge weniger.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



padme schrieb:


> ..wen willst du denn da einen vorwurf machen?
> 
> .


 
Vorwurf??
Niemandem. 

Ich will damit belegen (wie ich das in dem anderen Thread angeführt habe), dass "Wir" = Deutschland, also deutsche Wirtschaft, deutsche Finanz, deutscher Staat und auch die EU uns bisher nicht daran gestört haben und dies auch weiterhin nicht würden, wenn die Griechen eine widerstandsfähigere Wirtschaft hätten und wieterhin ihre Schulden begleichen könnten (was sie ja eigentlich können) ... und ... nicht dieser zusätzliche spekulative Effekt gegeben wäre.
Laut bestimmter Ratingagenturen (Moody´s) hat Griechenland kein größeres Defizitproblem als andere, weit höher bewertete Länder auch, nach Meinung anderer (Fitch) steht Griechenland auf einer Stufe mit Zaire. Warum Fitch hier in den letzten Monaten so aggressiv agiert, hat übrigens Gründe, die nicht mal Finanzgurus wirklich nachvollziehen können. 
Deshalb bin ich ja der Meinung, dass da mehr hinter steckt.

Im Gegensatz zu Einar, denke ich aber nicht in erster Linie an Russland sondern in die andere Richtung. Der Dollar ist wieder da und noch lange nicht am Ende, wie es noch bis vor kurzem die einhellige Meinung vieler Finanzexperten war, die im Siechtum der "Weltwährung" in der Finanzkrise ein eindeutiges Indiz für den rasanten (Ver-)Fall der Weltmacht USA zu erkennen glaubten.


Erst erstellen große US-Banken gefakte Bilanzen für Griechenland um die Aufnahme des Landes in den EU-Raum zu ermöglichen (gut, das kann an der damaligen politischen Abhängigkeit Griechenlands von der USA liegen). Dann werden über amerikanische Ratingagenturen Spekulationen durch amerikanische und internationale Finanzakteure möglich, die den gesamten Euroraum destabilisieren ... und so die amerikanische Währung stützen. Das alles in Zeiten, in denen die US-Währung und -Wirtschaft durch die letzte Krise noch erheblich bedrängt ist und dies durch die üblichen Maßnahmen (Zinssenkungen, etc.) nicht mehr ausgleichen können ohne langfristig Schaden zu nehmen.

Wie gesagt, nur eine Theorie ...


----------



## EinarN (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

@ Fanator-II-701

Da hast du mit sicherheit recht. Ich habe diese finanzangelegenheit quasi unbewust nach hinten geschoben da mit die strategische lage der USA im Vordergrund ist, Strategische lage zur Russland und Nahost, die "allerheilige" Ölquelle was für USA zur Besesenheit mutierte.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

US-Senat lehnt IWF-Hilfen an hoch verschuldete Länder ab | Ausland | Reuters

So ein Vetorecht beim IWF ist doch eine feine Sache, wenn man am Drücker ist.
Es kommt Eins zum Anderen....


----------



## JePe (21. Mai 2010)

*Aw: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wenn was importiert wird, muss es bezahlt werden. Wurden die deutschen Firmen für ihre Exporte nach GR bezahlt? Ja. Hat es die Firmen interessiert, woher das Geld kam? Nein. Das Geld war gepumpt. (Na Hauptsache die Außenhandelsbilanz stimmt. Uns doch egal woher die importierenden Staaten die Kohle nehmen.)



Wenn Griechen deutsche Waren kaufen (das von uns am haeufigsten nach Griechenland exportierte Gut sind Autos), ist das nun nicht so, als wuerde Frau Bundeskanzler den Herrn Ministerpraesidenten unter Drohung von Einmarsch der Bundeswehr zum Kauf einen Autos zwingen. Sondern ein Grieche kauft sich aus freien Stuecken einen Opel; auch, weil weil es nicht wirklich viele einheimische Alternativen gibt. Den Ruesselsheimern duerfte die Aussenhandelsbilanz dabei weit weniger wichtiger sein als die eigene. Und warum sollte es in Ruesselsheim irgendwen interessieren, ob das Geld, mit dem deren Autos gekauft werden, erarbeitet, geliehen oder hinterzogen ist?

Was ist Dein ansatzweise intelligenter Gegenentwurf? Soll die EU jedem Mitglied eine Mindestquote von im Inland produzierten Autos vorschreiben? Strukturwandel zu betreiben ist der Job der gewaehlten Regierungen. Und an zu wenig finanziellen Zuwendungen durch die EU (und da zuvorderst Deutschland) hat es wohl kaum gelegen, dass Griechenland die Probleme lieber kaschiert hat anstatt sie zu loesen.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> (hier stand viel)
> Ist das nicht offensichtlich?



Nein. Es ist hochgradig spekulativ und unterm Strich nichts weiter als die altbekannte Systemschelte.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wenn das also alles "esotherischer Spam" ist, *wieso* dann (viel zu spät und unzureichend aber immerhin) derartige Regulierungsbemühungen von Seiten der EU?? Nebelkerzen? Blinder Aktionismus?



Aktionismus, jedenfalls das meiste. Die Transaktionssteuer ist keine, weil sie keine lenkende Wirkung entfalten wird (und damit eher eine staatskassenfuellende Abgabe ist) - der Staat verdient eben nur ein bisschen mit. Kurz- bis mittelfristig wird es zu einer Verlagerung der Stroeme fuehren, aber wohl kaum zu deren signifikanter Abnahme.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Warum die Niederlande nicht schlechter oder ebenso schlecht dastehen, ist der komplett anders ausgerichteten Wirtschaftsstruktur ebenso geschuldet, wie dem Umstand, dass auch die Niederlande ein Exportland mit überwiegendem Absatzstandort EU sind.



Dass die Griechen keinen Strukturwandel betrieben haben, obwohl sie dafuer Zuwendungen der EU erhalten haben und weiter erhalten, ist keiner Verschwoerung des Grosskapitals geschuldet, sondern dem Opportunismus der dortigen Regierungen. Kleine Geschenke verteilen macht eben mehr Spass und wird an der Urne eher belohnt als das Verkuenden ungeliebter Wahrheiten. Aber das brauche ich Dir als Waehler der luftschloesserbauenden LINKEn ja nicht zu erklaeren.

Was genau exportieren die Niederlande eigentlich? Nahrungsmittel, chemische Erzeugnisse, Blumen, Maschinen, Erdgas. Was exportiert Griechenland eigentlich? Nahrungsmittel, chemische Erzeugnisse, Lebendtiere. Gut, Erdgas hat man oder eben nicht - aber die Strukturen fuer einen einheimischen Maschinenbau muss man schon selbst schaffen. Oder man laesst das Schiff einfach schlingern, bewahrt es mit EU-Geld vor dem Absaufen und wenn das Wasser dann doch bis Unterkante Oberlippe steht, kann man ja praechtig ueber den Rest der Welt wettern.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Rein spekulativ scheint es sich hier um einen direkt auf das Wirtschaftsgefüge EU gerichteten Angriff zu handeln.
> Wer hätte denn aber daran Interesse?



Am ehesten die Europaeer - weil ein schwacher EURO Dir und mir zwar den New York-Urlaub vermiest, aber aus Sicht eines Exporteurs nicht das allergroesste Uebel auf Erden sein muss. Ansonsten: niemand, der noch alle Tassen im Schrank hat. Und ganz sicher nicht die, die Du vermutlich im Sinn hast. Die geben wegen der Talfahrt des EUROs naemlich demnaechst Gewinnwarnungen als Serienbrief heraus.

Merke: Man schlachtet die Kuh nicht, solange sie noch Milch gibt.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> (Weiterführung aus dem Euro-weg-Thread):



Ich wuerde es eher einen Versuch nennen, Dinge aus dem Kontext zu reissen und Fragen auszuweichen. Und Belege fuer folgende (hiermit zum dritten Mal zitierte) Behauptung hast Du bis heute nicht auf den Tisch gepackt:



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> (...)Deutschland, die EU-Verwaltung und all die führenden Exportnationen der Euro-Zone haben bereits sehr gut an Griechenland verdient. Griechenland hat mehr "zurückgegeben" als denen lieb ist. Und genau deshalb stehen die ja heute so da.



Dafuer haette ich immer noch gerne nachpruefbare Belege anstatt bildschirmfuellender Vortraege, die aus der JUNGEn WELT zusammengeborgt sind.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*



JePe schrieb:


> ......Dafuer haette ich immer noch gerne nachpruefbare Belege .....


Tja, es tut mir leid, aber da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Ich kann das nicht anhand absoluter Zahlen nachweisen. Ich kann dir die Außenhandelsstatistiken nicht mit den Hedgefondszahlen oder den Banküberschüssen verknüpfen und auch nicht mit den Steuern. Warum das so ist, hatte ich zwar auch schon erwähnt, aber wenn man (wie du) systemimmanente Zusammenhänge nicht erkennen kann (will?), ist das ein ziemlich sinnloses Unterfangen.
Insofern gebe ich den Vorwurf:


JePe schrieb:


> ......Ich wuerde es eher einen Versuch nennen, Dinge aus dem Kontext zu reissen .....


zu diesem Punkt:


JePe schrieb:


> ......Nein. Es ist hochgradig spekulativ und unterm Strich nichts weiter als die altbekannte Systemschelte......


gern zurück.
Na, zumindest sind nicht alle auf dem Auge blind, wie der Link zur FTD aus meinem vorhergegangenen Beitrag zeigt. 
Gemerkt? FTD nicht Junge Welt ...  
Ich verlinke ja wirklich viel. Zu Stern, Spiegel, Focus, reuters, Tagesschau, heise u.ä. und beziehe auch daher eigentlich meine Infos. Junge Welt? Nö.
Wie du in deinen Texten auch immer wieder deine "Linken"-Phobie ausleben musst .... Linke Luftschlösser, Junge Welt ... war keine synaptische Verknüpfung mit Gutmenschen, der Stasi, Stalin oder Mao drin, oder wolltest du dir die Phrasen bloß für den nächsten Beitrag aufheben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2011)

*AW: Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland*

Fällt mir gerade so auf:
Dieser Thread ist doch recht nah an 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...na-wo-fuehrt-es-hin-gibt-es-einen-ausweg.html
dran. Ehe jemand Leichen belebt, mache ich ihn vorsichtshalber zu. Jemand, der Themen besprechen will, die hier passen, aber nicht in oben genannten Thread, schreibt mich bitte kurz an, dann mache ich wieder auf.


----------

